# 52 cafes in 52 weeks - challenge



## All uphill (1 Jan 2022)

@Cathryn suggested this; it's a brilliant idea and I think I'm going for it.

As I interpret this, my challenge is to visit a different cafe during each week of 2022 by bike, and to post a photo of my bike outside. By the end of the year I should have visited 52 different cafes.

This appeals to me for obvious, and less obvious reasons.

The obvious ones are food and drink, obviously.

I will have to get out to places I know less well, will have to do some planning bearing in mind the seasons and expected weather. It will get me out of my current rut.

Edit: the concensus is that only one of each chain (eg Greggs) is allowed in the year.

Does this appeal to you?

Mod Edit, as requested:
Here is @Sea of vapours editable version of @Cathryn's map, to add your cafes
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2022)

2023 - next year ????


----------



## All uphill (1 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> 2023 - next year ????


I'm already confused

Now edited


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> 2023 - next year ????


As I class myself as Covid cautious, for me this will be a great idea for 2023 .


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Jan 2022)

Outstanding notion! It'll be far easier to find 52 cafes than another place starting with X, for the A-Z ride thread.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2022)

Nice idea - I tend to frequent a small number of cafes on lunch-time rides a couple of times a week. With me being based at home for the forseeable future it'll give me a push to visit a few more.


----------



## KnittyNorah (1 Jan 2022)

Does it have to be an actual cafe, with seats and stuff, or could it just be a place you can get a hot drink, like a van or a Greggs?


----------



## Drago (1 Jan 2022)

Will it be followed by the 52 weeks recovering from a quadruple heart bypass challenge?


----------



## All uphill (1 Jan 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Does it have to be an actual cafe, with seats and stuff, or could it just be a place you can get a hot drink, like a van or a Greggs?


Up to you, I guess. 

It's not a competition, just a bit of fun.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

I'll give it a go but think it's a very big task. Not the miles but finding the cafes which should largely be independents.

I don't feel multiple outlets such as Gregg's or Macdonald's should count more than once. It's far too easy to drop in to numerous branches of Macdonald's etc.


----------



## KnittyNorah (1 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'll give it a go but think it's a very big task. Not the miles but finding the cafes which should largely be independents.
> 
> I don't feel multiple outlets such as Gregg's or Macdonald's should count more than once. It's far too easy to drop in to numerous branches of Macdonald's etc.


Yes that's what I was thinking - actual independent cafes are fairly thin on the ground in places I'm likely to be cycling. Butty vans and the like would be acceptable, though, surely - they're much nearer to an independent cafe than are Greggs and burger places. 
There's a new co-op near me, literally a few yards from the Guild Wheel; they do a good takeaway coffee and put one of those advertising board things out on the Guild Wheel; I feel they deserve custom for simply being enterprising enough to think of that - there's nowhere else nearby - so I'd class that as fully acceptable. There's good bike parking too - proper Sheffield stands right outside the main entrance, not tucked away out of sight round the back.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I'll give it a go but think it's a very big task. Not the miles but finding the cafes which should largely be independents.
> 
> I don't feel multiple outlets such as Gregg's or Macdonald's should count more than once. It's far too easy to drop in to numerous branches of Macdonald's etc.


Sorry to disagree @PaulSB . Any Cyclist who can visit 52 different MacDonalds in a year deserves too win the challenge.


----------



## Hebe (1 Jan 2022)

Excellent idea! My daughter has “cycle to 5 different cafes” as one of her SMART goals for her D of E. We will be cracking on with that this week.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jan 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Sorry to disagree @PaulSB . Any Cyclist who can visit 52 different MacDonalds in a year deserves too win the challenge.


Having not much to do I googled local Macdonald's. We have 108 within easy striking distance of home. Two are 30 miles away, 23 are less than 10 miles. I reckon I could do all 108 in a month.

😂


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Having not much to do I googled local Macdonald's. We have 108 within easy striking distance of home. Two are 30 miles away, 23 are less than 10 miles. I reckon I could do all 108 in a month.
> 
> 😂


 You plan to visit 3 or 4 MacDonald’s every day for the rest of January  
No make it a real challenge , do them all in February .


----------



## cougie uk (1 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Having not much to do I googled local Macdonald's. We have 108 within easy striking distance of home. Two are 30 miles away, 23 are less than 10 miles. I reckon I could do all 108 in a month.
> 
> 😂


Does depend where you live. 
Now cycling to 52 cafés that I actually want to go to is a trickier task.
I love finding a new cycling cafe but 52 is a big ask. 

Have fun though !


----------



## Twilkes (1 Jan 2022)

Living in Glasgow I could probably do 52 cafés in one day - an espresso shot in each, imagine how fast I'd be going by the end of it!


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jan 2022)

I'm up for this including vans but just one example each of chains (largely to support more independents & if Greggs etc count then I am doing takeaway kebab shops etc) with a slight codicil - 52 within 52 weeks rather than 1 per week.
Don't mind MBIFO but I have a moral objection to taking pics of my tucker. 
Do pubs count?


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Do pubs count?


Only free houses; otherwise it needs to be the same rules as for chain cafes, ie only one of each.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2022)

I started my 10kg weightloss challenge yesterday.

I am pleased to say that I can decline this cafe challenge  But it does sound like fun.


----------



## Norry1 (2 Jan 2022)

I don't stop on most of my rides so I probably wouldn't do it - but I think it is a great idea 

Edit - Maybe one a month for me would be good.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jan 2022)

I've not been able to reply for some reason, there was no reply button on my phone.



All uphill said:


> @Cathryn suggested this; it's a brilliant idea and I think I'm going for it.



I flipping LOVE how many people are in on this fun NY Resolution!!

Personally, I'm not committing to riding my bike to all of them. I work full time so that is unrealistic - I may well run, hike or cycle to most of them but I might just stop at a few during a car ride and that's fine too. I do like the idea of only going to ONE Starbucks/Costa/Greggs etc so it's not a succession of chains!

I tried to get started on my ride yesterday but all the cafes were closed except one down a giant hill (which would have entailed going UP the hill on the way home). Gutted.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jan 2022)

So...I THINK I've created a map we can all contribute to, adding our favourite cafes - either the ones we know and love or the ones we visit as we go. I've not created a collaborative map before, so could someone have a go at using it and let me know if I've done it correctly? 

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/3/edit?mid=1A7j5-4Ls-ZCLx94rbSTkaGs075jIRgoL&usp=sharing


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Jan 2022)

I can rattle off a dozen within a 10 mile radius of home and most of those are on the high street at Yarm!

Once Omicron dies down I might try and cycle to a different cafe each week and do a few hours agile work, meetings permitting.


----------



## All uphill (2 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> So...I THINK I've created a map we can all contribute to, adding our favourite cafes - either the ones we know and love or the ones we visit as we go. I've not created a collaborative map before, so could someone have a go at using it and let me know if I've done it correctly?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/3/edit?mid=1A7j5-4Ls-ZCLx94rbSTkaGs075jIRgoL&usp=sharing


That's another great idea.

I can see the map with some of your favourite cafes on it, but I'm not having any success adding any more.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jan 2022)

All uphill said:


> That's another great idea.
> 
> I can see the map with some of your favourite cafes on it, but I'm not having any success adding any more.
> 
> Am I missing something?



That's what I wondered. Okay, thanks for letting me know - I'm out this pm but will try and figure it out this afternoon.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2022)

First one done:


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Jan 2022)

@Cathryn The following link should be to a copy of your Google map which does allow adding cafes. People can either use this one (I've added your cafes and text to it), or I think you can probably modify yours by using the 'Share on Drive' button under 'Share' and then setting the options to 'Anyone with this link can edit'.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Jan 2022)

This is all looking to become great fun! I'm planning my first few destinations already.


----------



## All uphill (2 Jan 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> @Cathryn The following link should be to a copy of your Google map which does allow adding cafes. People can either use this one (I've added your cafes and text to it), or I think you can probably modify yours by using the 'Share on Drive' button under 'Share' and then setting the options to 'Anyone with this link can edit'.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing


Thanks, that works for me!


----------



## All uphill (2 Jan 2022)

@Moderators 

Could @Sea of vapours excellent map be put at the top of this thread as a sticky, please?

If so you will be rewarded with a sticky bun when our paths cross


----------



## All uphill (2 Jan 2022)

Here's my January 1st photo from Hestercombe House in Somerset.

I was not the only cyclist who had identified this as the only local venue open on New Year's Day morning!


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jan 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Only free houses


My preferred habitat in terms of boozers, so that suits well


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jan 2022)

Cock up on the catering photo front - took a pic of the view but forgot the bike & building. Too soggy for standing still outside.


----------



## newts (2 Jan 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> @Cathryn The following link should be to a copy of your Google map which does allow adding ceafes. People can either use this one (I've added your cafes and text to it), or I think you can probably modify yours by using the 'Share on Drive' button under 'Share' and then setting the options to 'Anyone with this link can edit'.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing


Great idea, i've added a few of my local facourites


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Jan 2022)

I'd like to take part in this, not least because I've been to two different cafes in the last two days, so I'll have the "challenge" rattled off by February 21 by my reckoning! I can't work out how to add a cafe to the map, but I presume it's only for cafes which have been visited as part of this challenge?
It will be 52 different cafes in the year for me as I couldn't do one a week.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jan 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> @Cathryn The following link should be to a copy of your Google map which does allow adding cafes. People can either use this one (I've added your cafes and text to it), or I think you can probably modify yours by using the 'Share on Drive' button under 'Share' and then setting the options to 'Anyone with this link can edit'.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing



You rockstar - thank you for saving me hours of googling. This map is perfect.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jan 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I'd like to take part in this, not least because I've been to two different cafes in the last two days, so I'll have the "challenge" rattled off by February 21 by my reckoning! I can't work out how to add a cafe to the map, but I presume it's only for cafes which have been visited as part of this challenge?
> It will be 52 different cafes in the year for me as I couldn't do one a week.



I think you could add cafes you know and love to help people out. I've logged some cafes that i ride to regularly but haven't been to this year.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I think you could add cafes you know and love to help people out. I've logged some cafes that i ride to regularly but haven't been to this year.


Ah, I see, but I thought that would just duplicate the thread already existing for recommended cafe stops.

Edit my mistake, I presumed the other thread had a map, but it doesn't appear to, so no duplication.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Jan 2022)

@Sea of vapours 
How do you add a cafe which doesn't come up on the Google map? (I've worked out how to put ones in which come up on Google map)
Preferably words of one syllable, imagine you are explaining it to a two year old


----------



## Arrowfoot (2 Jan 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> I started my 10kg weightloss challenge yesterday.
> 
> I am pleased to say that I can decline this cafe challenge  But it does sound like fun.


Black coffee would do.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Jan 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> How do you add a cafe which doesn't come up on the Google map? (I've worked out how to put ones in which come up on Google map)
> Preferably words of one syllable, imagine you are explaining it to a two year old


Hmmmmm.... errrr.... There is a marker icon, the fourth from the left at the top of the map (on my version at least). (EDIT: looks like an inverted teardrop). If you click that once, then click on the map where you want it, you can add a name and description. That ought to do it. Alternatively , you could go as far as adding the cafe as a 'new location' on Google Maps itself, but the marker will do for this really.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Jan 2022)

Right, I've added some to the map. All of which I have been to within the last year and all I would recommend (I left out the ones which weren't either any good or special). It was actually a pleasant process remembering where I'd been to and reliving the rides.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2022)

Map updated with some around me, and I'll add more as I go. The ones on there are decent; I'll add new ones if they're OK.

And I ended up back in the same seat as 2 hours' earlier having rescued son no. 2, got utterly drenched in an unexpected cold rainstorm, and we both tried to warm up before riding home. Does that count as 'twice' in a week? 

Edited: and there for a 3rd time in 24 hours on the Bank Holiday club run today. In the same seat


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Jan 2022)

I've added my favourite local cafe to the map (Ide Hill) but now I wonder if I was a bit hasty. 

Should I only add them if I visit them as part of this challenge (which I won't be doing as I wouldn't get very far)


----------



## All uphill (3 Jan 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've added my favourite local cafe to the map (Ide Hill) but now I wonder if I was a bit hasty.
> 
> Should I only add them if I visit them as part of this challenge (which I won't be doing as I wouldn't get very far)


It looks like most people here, including me, are putting all their favourite cafes on here at the start of the year, so adding yours is fine, and probably useful to others.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Jan 2022)

Went for a walk with my people and headed excitedly to the NT cafe afterwards...and it was closed. Gutted.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Jan 2022)

OK, still on course for February 21 completion  
Trip to NT property, Biddulph Grange, today. Haven't put it on the map as it's nothing special and I guess most people know that NT properties have cafes on the whole.


----------



## T4tomo (3 Jan 2022)

Well I've done 2 in 2 days, but to get to 52 different places, I'd probably have to go to places in the nearest towns, and to be honest , I much prefer to ride in the countryside and give my business to little local cafes who have places I can safely leave my bike. So I'm half in, but doubt there are 52 such places within reasonable riding distance, although summer evening pub rides could soon boost the numbers. 
It is also very rare for me to ride without a cafe or pub stop.


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Jan 2022)

Rode down to Sunday's stop and took a pic outside it this time (though it only opens Sundays)


----------



## T4tomo (5 Jan 2022)

When I went out on 29th Dec, I went to 4 separate cafes that were all closed. I ended up with a hot chocolate, a samosa and a cherry cake slice from a convenience store, about 10 miles on from where I started hunting for a cafe.

Does a closed cafe count in the 52 btw, should i encounter that in 2022


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jan 2022)

Finally got to my first cafe - just a quick coffee in town due to the grim weather!


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jan 2022)

I've been working every day since 22/12 but I aim to hit the ground running riding on Monday.
I should be able to knock off a fair few in January.
Even sticking to independents I can think of, ooh, a few dozen within easy riding distance.


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Jan 2022)

Was down at the cafe in the carpark at Barley & forgot pic of bike with the cafe. Just realised I could lift a shadow pic from the bike cam - cafe 2 done!


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (8 Jan 2022)

New café on this week's Wednesday Wander ride, spot the bike!
Bohemia at Alconbury Weald. Converted from the airbase station Watch Office. I've been tending to get a train on Wednesdays starting away from home to do a loop or point to point to visit new cafés areas so this will be a good challenge for me


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2022)

Short ride today as I've been unwell with something that's not Covid.

Thornes Park cafe in Wakefield:


----------



## Always Cross (9 Jan 2022)

I‘ll use this post to add my cafes. All in Wiltshire unless stated otherwise.

1. 01/01/22. Imber Church difficult one to get as Imber is only open 2 or 3 times a year.
2. 09/01/22. Honeystreet Mill Cafe nr Alton Barnes.
3. 15/01/22. Rowdy Cow near Devizes on the Chippenham Rd.
4. 22/01/22 . Sticks and Stones at Woodborough nice place.
5. 29/01/22. Gonjo in Melksham good value.
6. 05/02/22. Village store in Steeple Ashton good cafe.
7. 12/02/22. The Coffee Shop, The Old Stables in Castle Comb nice cinnamon buns.
8. 19/02/22. The Little Lunch Box in Pewsey. They even have a track pump for cyclists to use.
9. 26/2/22. Mipo at Lydway next yo Planks Farm shop.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Jan 2022)

I'm up to 5 at the mo.
1. 01/01/22 Peak View cafe, on the Cat and Fiddle road, between Macclesfield and Buxton. One of my favourites, the carrot cake is the best I have had anywhere. 
2. 02/01/22 Bidlea Farm cafe near Goostrey (relatively newly opened). Has a good selection of ice creams, so good for a summer stop. 
3. 03/01/22 Biddulph Grange NT cafe.
4. 07/01/22 Goostrey Home and Leisure. Good cafe, and a bit of a shopping area. Sells a few plants aswell, sometimes some quite choice ones at bargainous prices. I bought a liriodendron (tulip tree) for £15 and was tempted by several hazels. Had to arrange to go back this week to collect said tree, when I suspect I'll get some of the hazels. 
5. 09/01/22 The Old Barn, Marton near Congleton. Popular with cyclists and today was rammed. They also organise tours for cyclists, a friend did one from Vienna to Budapest and really rated it.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jan 2022)

LucretiaMyReflection said:


> View attachment 625527
> New café on this week's Wednesday Wander ride, spot the bike!
> Bohemia at Alconbury Weald. Converted from the airbase station Watch Office. I've been tending to get a train on Wednesdays starting away from home to do a loop or point to point to visit new cafés areas so this will be a good challenge for me
> View attachment 625528


That place looks so cool! How was the coffee?


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jan 2022)

Always Cross said:


> I‘ll use this post to add my cafes. All in Wiltshire unless stated otherwise.
> 
> 1. 01/01/22. Imber Church difficult one to get as Imber is only open 2 or 3 times a year.
> 2. 09/01/22. Honeystreet Mill Cafe nr Alton Barnes.



I'm Marlborough based...you did so well with the Imber one1 And HS is my favourite local cafe. I cycled past today and dithered about going in but set off up the hill sensibly instead. I could have bumped into you there. 

(You weren't perchance cycling with a mate that you met at the bottom of the hill at about 10am were you?)


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (9 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> That place looks so cool! How was the coffee?


Pretty good actually, milk a little thin on the flat white. Had the Belgian waffle.
The interior is interesting too.

I've added a few cafés to the map (mostly East Anglia).


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (9 Jan 2022)

I actually visited another café / bakery first on the way out on the cyclepath from Cambridge. 
Dulcedo at Eddington. Excellent pastries, cakes, bread and coffee. Oh hot chocolate too!
They double wrapped the apricot and almond iced bun for transportation integrity 
Saw a great sunrise.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jan 2022)

LucretiaMyReflection said:


> I've added a few cafés to the map (mostly East Anglia).


 Yay, thanks!


----------



## Always Cross (9 Jan 2022)

I was at Honeystreet around 9.15am soon after it opened on my own. It was just a nice bimble around on my Bike Friday. toasted tea cake and back home.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jan 2022)

Out of the blocks. The cafe at Fairlands, Stevenage. No-one needs to see my lunch...


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Jan 2022)

Preston, Lancashire area - out on the Guild Wheel today, I decided to go up to Broughton and have a bimble around there before coming back via Lidl. About 50 yards off the Guild Wheel path - opposite a main bus stop - there's a lovely little cafe which is a local enterprise with just one paid employee and volunteer help. Called the Tollbar Cottage Cafe, its on the old A6 and is owned by the Broughton Parish Council with the help of Lottery funding. It opened in October last year and is open from 10am - 2pm Monday to Saturday, they hope to take on a couple more paid employees and extend the hours as the year advances. There is indoor seating - with huge windows so you can see out into the enclosed yard/garden where there are also tables and, get this, proper bike stands to lock your bikes to. Apparently they do a good fry up or so two blokes told me who were walking their dogs as I was leaving. I just had coffee and a deliciously moist lemon sponge cake.
Photos will be attached soon and if I can work out how to do it, I'll put a marker on the map.

Edit p how do I put a marker on the map? I don't 'do' google maps; I can see on one of the layers that the cafe is already on the standard map but it's not got a 'member's marking' on the CC map.


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Jan 2022)

Tollbar Cottage Cafe, Garstang Road, Broughton, Lancashire


----------



## Cathryn (12 Jan 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Preston, Lancashire area - out on the Guild Wheel today, I decided to go up to Broughton and have a bimble around there before coming back via Lidl. About 50 yards off the Guild Wheel path - opposite a main bus stop - there's a lovely little cafe which is a local enterprise with just one paid employee and volunteer help. Called the Tollbar Cottage Cafe, its on the old A6 and is owned by the Broughton Parish Council with the help of Lottery funding. It opened in October last year and is open from 10am - 2pm Monday to Saturday, they hope to take on a couple more paid employees and extend the hours as the year advances. There is indoor seating - with huge windows so you can see out into the enclosed yard/garden where there are also tables and, get this, proper bike stands to lock your bikes to. Apparently they do a good fry up or so two blokes told me who were walking their dogs as I was leaving. I just had coffee and a deliciously moist lemon sponge cake.
> Photos will be attached soon and if I can work out how to do it, I'll put a marker on the map.
> 
> Edit p how do I put a marker on the map? I don't 'do' google maps; I can see on one of the layers that the cafe is already on the standard map but it's not got a 'member's marking' on the CC map.



@KnittyNorah 

In my very clunky words:

On the CC map, at the top is a search bar
Under that is what looks like an upside down teardrop. Click on that.
Then click on the map, where your cafe is. A little details box should pop up. 
Add the name of the cafe and some details (ie, best cake to choose)
Click save


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> On the CC map, at the top is a search bar


No there isn't. There's a legend that says 
Add your favourite coffee stops for the rest of us.

273 views
Published 1 hour ago
and under that it says
cycle chat cafes layer 
and has a list of cafes, 230 ish of them.

When I collapse the legend, I just have a map. No search bar. Do I need to sign in or something? I don't need to sign in to street view.


----------



## Cathryn (12 Jan 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> No there isn't. There's a legend that says
> Add your favourite coffee stops for the rest of us.
> 
> 273 views
> ...



Maybe you do in order to contribute . @Sea of vapours - can you answer this question?


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Jan 2022)

Yes, you do have to be signed in to a) see the search bar and b) add cafes. At least, when I sign out, I can't do either thing so I presume that sign-in is necessary. Further, having signed in, you need to reload the map in a new tab since, for me anyway, a simple refresh post sign-in does not produce the search bar and editing icons.


----------



## Arrowfoot (13 Jan 2022)

I looked at the map with 200 plus cafes captured thus far. Most of the riding appear to take place around non-urban areas - hills and edges of large forest areas. In fact the flat areas are under represented especially in the centre of England. 

My guess is scenic areas has a draw on riding activities.


----------



## Cathryn (13 Jan 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> I looked at the map with 200 plus cafes captured thus far. Most of the riding appear to take place around non-urban areas - hills and edges of large forest areas. In fact the flat areas are under represented especially in the centre of England.
> 
> My guess is scenic areas has a draw on





Arrowfoot said:


> I looked at the map with 200 plus cafes captured thus far. Most of the riding appear to take place around non-urban areas - hills and edges of large forest areas. In fact the flat areas are under represented especially in the centre of England.
> 
> My guess is scenic areas has a draw on riding activities.



I think it reflects where we live more than where we like to cycle. I'd love a bit of flat but it's all rolling hills here.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Jan 2022)

Tis flat round here but I can't sign in to put cafes on the map ...


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (13 Jan 2022)

You don't need to be logged in. It's already on the Google map. On twice now.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> You don't need to be logged in. It's already on the Google map. On twice now.
> View attachment 626218


Thanks, I've finally worked it out and put some more info on there about opening hours (I think).


----------



## Always Cross (13 Jan 2022)

Just found a brilliant cafe map. It’s at cafe.cyclemaps.net


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Jan 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Just found a brilliant cafe map. It’s at cafe.cyclemaps.net


I just get a 'not found' message. Don't think too much of the map provision either ... there aren't any!


----------



## Always Cross (13 Jan 2022)

I’ll try again https://cafes.cyclingmaps.net/


----------



## Always Cross (13 Jan 2022)

Just tried it took me straight to it.


----------



## Cathryn (13 Jan 2022)

Dammit that IS a good map. Well ours will be that good soon, and every cafe will be checked by a CC member  That's a fantastic resource for us to use though.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Jan 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Just tried it took me straight to it.


aha, that's a different link entirely - got it, thanks.


----------



## Always Cross (13 Jan 2022)

I was meaning this would be a good resource only.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Dammit that IS a good map. Well ours will be that good soon, and every cafe will be checked by a CC member  That's a fantastic resource for us to use though.


Well, there's one or two local on that map that I didn't know about - and one or two that I _do_ know about, local, that _aren't _on that map, so ... I will check out the local ones I didn't know about, good job it's forecast dry weather for the next week or so.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Jan 2022)

Just added the The Beach Hut Cafe Bar Coffee Shop on Navigation Way in Preston Docks.


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (13 Jan 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> I looked at the map with 200 plus cafes captured thus far. Most of the riding appear to take place around non-urban areas - hills and edges of large forest areas. In fact the flat areas are under represented especially in the centre of England.
> 
> My guess is scenic areas has a draw on riding activities.


I've added several in East Anglia which is generally considered flat


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Jan 2022)

LucretiaMyReflection said:


> I've added several in East Anglia which is generally considered flat


All those that I'll be adding are in flatlands, too. No hills for me!


----------



## Always Cross (15 Jan 2022)

Can you add cafe to the map from an iPad or do you need to use a PC? Just done Rowdy Cow cafe near Devizes good cafe with a farm shop next to it.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jan 2022)

Corner Café in Holmfirth for me - Café 3, week 3.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Jan 2022)

Cafe 2 and 3 for me! Old Moor RSPB reserve just outside Rotherham and then Brambles Tearoom in Elsecar! Borrowed a Brompton for the day! Epic day out!


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jan 2022)

Cafe 4. Rother Valley Country Park on foot. Truly appalling coffee. Deeply disappointing.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jan 2022)

Been away from this thread for a bit but have taken up the challenge.

Week 01 - Village Tea Rooms, Lower Wheelton. Great coffee and cake.

Week 02 - Bill Rimmer's, Southport. Best value in Lancashire. Coffee, bacon, sausage, egg barm £5.50!


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> Been away from this thread for a bit but have taken up the challenge.
> 
> Week 01 - Village Tea Rooms, Lower Wheelton. Great coffee and cake.
> 
> Week 02 - Bill Rimmer's, Southport. Best value in Lancashire. Coffee, bacon, sausage, egg barm £5.50!


Add good’uns to the map!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Jan 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I'm up to 5 at the mo.
> 1. 01/01/22 Peak View cafe, on the Cat and Fiddle road, between Macclesfield and Buxton. One of my favourites, the carrot cake is the best I have had anywhere.
> 2. 02/01/22 Bidlea Farm cafe near Goostrey (relatively newly opened). Has a good selection of ice creams, so good for a summer stop.
> 3. 03/01/22 Biddulph Grange NT cafe.
> ...



6. 14/01/22 Swettenham Arms, Swettenham just had a coffee. Chickened out of riding through the ford, I have done it a few times, but never on a tandem - too much scope for disaster!! It's also a bit dicey getting down to it now as the road collapsed some time ago.


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Jan 2022)

Another local (that's at least cafe 3). I've had some excellent ice-cream from there, but not impressed by the pies.


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Jan 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> @Cathryn The following link should be to a copy of your Google map which does allow adding cafes. People can either use this one (I've added your cafes and text to it), or I think you can probably modify yours by using the 'Share on Drive' button under 'Share' and then setting the options to 'Anyone with this link can edit'.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing


Wanged a few on in what was the cafe desert of east Lancs/Yorks border.
Will add others when I have checked they are still okay/open after C19.
Do they need to have somewhere to lock up bikes and/or eat next to your bike?


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Jan 2022)

Lowther Pavilion Cafe in Lytham, Lancashire - fab cakes always on the menu with lots of choice, and overlooks the gardens. All day parking is £2.50 if you wanted to bring the bikes to the coast by car for a pootle around country lanes and the traffic-free coastal path. Or let the train take the strain ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jan 2022)

@Cathryn would you like this thread moved to the Cycle Chat challenges forum?
Edit: or, even, @All uphill who is the OP?


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Wanged a few on in what was the cafe desert of east Lancs/Yorks border.
> Will add others when I have checked they are still okay/open after C19.
> Do they need to have somewhere to lock up bikes and/or eat next to your bike?


Not necessarily! We are pretty chilled about rules, I’m happy for them to vary from person to person.


----------



## All uphill (16 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> @Cathryn would you like this thread moved to the Cycle Chat challenges forum?
> Edit: or, even, @All uphill who is the OP?


Sounds sensible to me. OK with you @Cathryn ?


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jan 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> @Cathryn would you like this thread moved to the Cycle Chat challenges forum?
> Edit: or, even, @All uphill who is the OP?


I’m not sure! Anyone got any strong views?


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I’m not sure! Anyone got any strong views?


It's both a challenge - 52 cafe in 52 weeks - AND a very useful service - the growing map! Maybe the link to the map should be in a few different places? Or at least at the top of the thread?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jan 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Maybe the link to the map should be in a few different places? Or at least at the top of the thread?


I've added it on the opening post.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jan 2022)

All uphill said:


> Sounds sensible to me. OK with you @Cathryn ?


Sorry, our posts must have got crossed! I honestly don’t mind at all! As the OP I am happy for you to decide!


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Add good’uns to the map!


I have a long list. Myself and three other pedalling pensioners have taken up the challenge.


All uphill said:


> @Cathryn suggested this; it's a brilliant idea and I think I'm going for it.
> 
> Here is @Sea of vapours editable version of @Cathryn's map, to add your cafes
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=13UAd2dgMj9v5kqDWgLzfUjRurn0NYEgR&usp=sharing


I was going to add some cafes but don't understand what to do. Any chance of an idiots's guide


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jan 2022)

PaulSB said:


> I was going to add some cafes but don't understand what to do. Any chance of an idiots's guide


This one worked for me


Cathryn said:


> In my very clunky words:
> 
> On the CC map, at the top is a search bar
> Under that is what looks like an upside down teardrop. Click on that.
> ...


----------



## KnittyNorah (17 Jan 2022)

I've just put The Final Whistle Cafe at the UCLAN sports arenas on the map. It FINALLY reopened just a few weeks ago and all is looking good. I rode past and something prompted me to go round the front - lo and behold, their board was out and they were OPEN! I was chatting with the new manager/owner and suggested she put a notice visible from the towpath and the canal bridge as if I hadn't gone round the front I wouldn't've known it was open and neither would anyone else if they were riding or walking on the canal or the guild wheel. All the same it got quite busy while I was there and she has plans for further 'developments'. Very reasonable prices and recommended. I don't like the cycle parking hoop things but it's better than nothing, might be acceptable for a bike with full-size wheels, and there's plenty of space.





Hmm I see that this pic doesn't fully abide by the rooolz as my bike is not visible, it is off to the right locked to the low black iron railing just in front of the wooden panel fence.

Opening hours:


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

I'll have to read the rules as I didn't realise photos are needed. Anyway I was at Merlin Bakery, Burscough today. Beans on toast with two poached eggs and large Americano for £6. Good food and reasonable, not great, coffee. Service today was good, sometimes the staff can be a bit brusque which means it's moved off our regular Monday list. Still OK for the occasional visit though.

Merlin Bakery

It always makes me smile that the Merlin cafe is opposite the Dolan showroom - loads of bike porn if you wish!


----------



## PaulSB (20 Jan 2022)

Playfoots in Monton, Worsley. This great place has real value food from £5 for a bacon and egg barm plus coffee to £10.50 for the fullest of full English and beyond. Excellent coffee. You're not going to come across this on the club run as it's on a high street. If though you're riding gravel round the canals and trails of Manchester it's a good stop before hopping on to the Bridgewater canal.

The outside seating includes a blanket. Great sausage roll. https://www.instagram.com/playfoots_cafe_bar/


----------



## Always Cross (22 Jan 2022)

Just added Imber Church and the Rowdey Cow near Devizes to the map. Went to Stick and Stones at Woodborough


----------



## Cathryn (22 Jan 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Just added Imber Church and the Rowdey Cow near Devizes to the map. Went to Stick and Stones at Woodborough


I love Sticks and Stones! We just went past it an hour ago but went to Honey St instead!


----------



## Cathryn (22 Jan 2022)

Took my long suffering son out for a chilly ride in exchange for hot chocolate and cakes at our local favourite, Honey St Mill Cafe! Cafe 5! Heated outdoor tent much appreciated. Brrr.


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Jan 2022)

Have just added my 3rd visited cafe - Take 5 on Chain Caul Road in the docklands, Preston. I've had better lattes (they were shutting as I arrived so if I got the last dregs of the coffee machine maybe that's why) but the lemon drizzle cake was wonderful - _very_ moist and lemony. Cheap, too. Also 10% off for over 60s on Tuesdays and they seem to do a pretty full 'fry-up' menu. This photo is not what you see from the road; you see the big hoarding for Marquis Motorhomes and then a pair of steel gates with security hoop things and you go round the back ... a bit weird but calm, quiet (unless the nearby Ribble Steam Railway's trains are in steam I expect!) and away from the road!


----------



## Hebe (22 Jan 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Just added Imber Church and the Rowdey Cow near Devizes to the map. Went to Stick and Stones at Woodborough


Imber’s a good call, pretty poor opening hours though  Rowdey Cow is on my list to ride to with the girl, once it’s a bit warmer. I don’t fancy Conscience Lane with frost.


Cathryn said:


> Took my long suffering son out for a chilly ride in exchange for hot chocolate and cakes at our local favourite, Honey St Mill Cafe! Cafe 5! Heated outdoor tent much appreciated. Brrr.


This was my plan for tomorrow for the girl’s first big ride for her D of E. The forecast is so cold though… I think we’ll do another short local one and put this back a week or two.


----------



## Cathryn (22 Jan 2022)

Hebe said:


> Imber’s a good call, pretty poor opening hours though  Rowdey Cow is on my list to ride to with the girl, once it’s a bit warmer. I don’t fancy Conscience Lane with frost.
> 
> This was my plan for tomorrow for the girl’s first big ride for her D of E. The forecast is so cold though… I think we’ll do another short local one and put this back a week or two.



If she's new to this, that's probably a good idea. My son is pretty hardy and didn't moan, but I don't think he loved the ride!


----------



## All uphill (22 Jan 2022)

Week 3, cafe 3.

Taunton museum cafe. Highly recommended for a sheltered, sunny spot. The Castle Gardens next door are a real undiscovered treat.


----------



## Hebe (22 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> If she's new to this, that's probably a good idea. My son is pretty hardy and didn't moan, but I don't think he loved the ride!


Thank you, that‘s helpful. She’s 13 and doing it for her D of E physical section. I’m pretty sure we can add in another cafe tomorrow without needing to do 16 miles in 3 degrees c. I don’t want to put her off just as she’s getting going. Good news that HoneyStreet has the heated tent now. I miss their lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## All uphill (22 Jan 2022)

I can't find my week 2, cafe 2 entry, so here it is (again?)

Langport Wharf Cafe. Good food and drink but a bit pricey and the service is uneven.


----------



## newts (22 Jan 2022)

All uphill said:


> Week 3, cafe 3.
> 
> Taunton museum cafe. Highly recommended for a sheltered, sunny spot. The Castle Gardens next door are a real undiscovered treat.
> 
> View attachment 627726


I repaired the oak portcullis that used to be in that entrance back in the mid 80's, a delivery driver didn't realise ho high his van was 😂


----------



## Always Cross (22 Jan 2022)

I went to a really nice cafe it had seating inside and chalet type cabins to sit in outside. I had a nice coffee and cake but for the life of me I can’t remember where it was. It only had a sign on a road it looked like it was going into a farm yard I think it was around the Chippenham area if anyone has any idea where it is could they let me know please.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jan 2022)

Today's ride ended up at Wilkos for some shopping, then round the corner for a late brekkie.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jan 2022)

Week 4, Café 4 - Beuley Cafe in Newmillerdam, Wakefield today near the end of the HDR Reliability Ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/6569030326






I even got (some of) my bike in the photo for once


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jan 2022)

Always Cross said:


> I went to a really nice cafe it had seating inside and chalet type cabins to sit in outside. I had a nice coffee and cake but for the life of me I can’t remember where it was. It only had a sign on a road it looked like it was going into a farm yard I think it was around the Chippenham area if anyone has any idea where it is could they let me know please.


 Allington Cafe?


----------



## Always Cross (23 Jan 2022)

Not that one I know it well.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jan 2022)

So far I've been:
1 in Bridge of Allan
1 in Aberdona (quite a small place, one farmhouse now cafe near Forrestmill, near Clackmannan, near Dollar)





1 in Dollar



1 near Hammerton


1 in Brigstock




I suspect though that future rides will have a cafe stops in Oundle or Fineshade Woods I would explore more but my friends are creatures of habit


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jan 2022)

Shambles Fish & Chip Shop, Settle. Change of ownership over C19 but still good, and most importantly, still does pickled eggs and onions.


----------



## All uphill (25 Jan 2022)

Week 4, cafe 4

Maunsel Lock on the Taunton to Bridgwater canal





with 2 friends. Lovely bacon roll, friendly staff, but weak coffee.

Made a new friend, too. Gary the Robin.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jan 2022)

Cafe 5, Week 4 - so a 'bonus' one this week: Middleton Park Cafe, Middleton in Leeds on my way home from work but at lunch-time. Cafe, bike, drink/food in photo; I'm getting the hang of this 

This is a cafe supporting adults with learning differences. Very reasonably priced, basic but OK food. £4 for a coffee, biscuit plus a sausage/tomato sandwich 






I wasn't bothered that the server accidentally put tea in the mug, realised and poured most of it out, then re-filled with instant coffee. Although I'm sure others might be.


----------



## Always Cross (29 Jan 2022)

Just been to Gonjoo cafe in Melksham opposite Costa Coffee good value popular with locals. just added to the map.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jan 2022)

Cafe 6 - Cranbourne Garden Centre in Dorset! Didn’t cycle there but did have my son’s new gravel bike in the car, having just picked it up!!!

Superb cakes… the raspberry cake was amazing…and good coffee too!

(What am I doing wrong with photos that I get that technical info at the bottom?)


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2022)

Cafe 6, Week 4 for me; Fausto's in Mirfield. It's slightly cheating as I was there to collect my NeilPryde TT bike they've finished off for me in Sowerby Bros Cycles that the coffee shop is part of, but I had a coffee. Photo another time.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jan 2022)

Week 04 cafe, well I've been to three but I'm only counting this one for the challenge. Branch 14 in Radcliffe is a favourite when we are gravel riding on a loop towards Manchester - 60 miles and only 4 on tarmac. Not bad! The cafe is named Branch 14 as the building once housed the 14th branch of the Cooperative Society

https://www.branch14.co.uk/


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jan 2022)

Cafe 7…an unexpected visit to Coffi Lab, my favourite Marlborough cafe, after my frosty sunrise run with friends! Excellent coffee and a delicious pecan whirl thing! Refueling is fun. They let us in before they officially opened which was much appreciated because brrrrr…


----------



## DCLane (30 Jan 2022)

I _was_ heading for Birkin Fisheries cafe, but a double fairy visit put paid to that so I went home. It'll have to wait for another day.


----------



## Hebe (30 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> If she's new to this, that's probably a good idea. My son is pretty hardy and didn't moan, but I don't think he loved the ride!


We did it today! A couple of bits of hills might have been walked, but she’s now got her longest ever ride in the bag. Brunch at Honeystreet.


----------



## Hebe (30 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Cafe 7…an unexpected visit to Coffi Lab, my favourite Marlborough cafe, after my frosty sunrise run with friends! Excellent coffee and a delicious pecan whirl thing! Refueling is fun. They let us in before they officially opened which was much appreciated because brrrrr…


I absolutely love their cinnamon buns


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jan 2022)

Hebe said:


> I absolutely love their cinnamon buns


I had the pecan version and it was 👌


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jan 2022)

Hebe said:


> We did it today! A couple of bits of hills might have been walked, but she’s now got her longest ever ride in the bag. Brunch at Honeystreet.


Yay! Congratulations! And what a gorgeous day!!!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (30 Jan 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> 6. 14/01/22 Swettenham Arms, Swettenham just had a coffee. Chickened out of riding through the ford, I have done it a few times, but never on a tandem - too much scope for disaster!! It's also a bit dicey getting down to it now as the road collapsed some time ago.


7. 22/01/22 Hope Centre in the middle of Macclesfield. It's a volunteer run place affiliated to the local churches, but they're not god-botherers just genuine friendly people. Excellent value for money, as the staff costs are low. (Sausage, egg, bacon baguette and large cappucino £6). 
8. 23/01/22 Sutton Garden centre, near Macclesfield. 

Today would have been number 9, but I diverted from the one I was going to to another one, which I've already logged, so it doesn't count. 

Sorry no photos of any of mine, I must remember to take a camera.


----------



## Always Cross (5 Feb 2022)

Just been to a nice cafe it’s in the village store at Steeple Ashton. Number 6 added to map.


----------



## Always Cross (5 Feb 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Just been to a nice cafe it’s in the village store at Steeple Ashton


----------



## Cathryn (5 Feb 2022)

Cafe 8…I am ahead of schedule. Lovely quick pootle to Great Bedwyn with a new cycling buddy. Wonderful community cafe (Wendy's Community Cafe and Juice Bar)…a little hippy with loads of excellent veggie options but meat for the carnivores. My chocolate cupcake was tiny (3 bites) but utterly delicious! Will definitely go back.


----------



## All uphill (5 Feb 2022)

Week 5, cafe 5.

Creech St Michael Baptist Church.

Very good coffee, very friendly even to a hardened non- believer like me, and located at a very cycling friendly spot near the Bridgwater - Tauntoncanal.


----------



## Always Cross (5 Feb 2022)

What was the of the cafe in Bedwyn?


----------



## Cathryn (5 Feb 2022)

Always Cross said:


> What was the of the cafe in Bedwyn?



Oh I need to edit. Wendy's Community Cafe and Juice Bar. Really recommend it. Very homely.


----------



## All uphill (9 Feb 2022)

Week 6 Cafe 6

Fyne Court up on the Quantocks.

A lovely place we've been visiting for 30 years.


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Feb 2022)

All uphill said:


> Week 6 Cafe 6
> 
> Fyne Court up on the Quantocks.
> 
> ...


You could do a Paris Roubaix type slide in there


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Feb 2022)

Weather and work have conspired against me, but I've ridden up to the local community center for ciffee and cake.


----------



## KnittyNorah (10 Feb 2022)

Tastebuds, at Rufford Marina on the Rufford branch of the Leeds and Liverpool Canal. Not cheap but very nice, and cycle-friendly, walker-friendly, racks outside the window and out of view of the road, seats outside too. They say 'Muddy Boots Welcome' and I can believe it.
A BEAUTIFUL lady's loo, the hand basin is on legs and big enough to bath a toddler in!


----------



## HelenD123 (10 Feb 2022)

Ooh, rather late to the party as I've only just seen this thread (I often don't get past Touring). It sounds like the perfect challenge to get me back on the bike and putting some miles in ahead of going touring in April. I've the chance of a lift to Wakefield on Sunday so any recommendations for good cafes between Wakefield and York much appreciated.


----------



## DCLane (10 Feb 2022)

@HelenD123 - which way are you heading back?

If going straight there's The Stables at Lotherton 

If keeping it flat head east to Birkin Fisheries or The Maltings / The Motorist near Sherburn-in-Elmet


----------



## DCLane (12 Feb 2022)

Cafe 9 week 7; Yellow Wood Café, Nottingham for a reliability ride.


----------



## Always Cross (12 Feb 2022)

Went to a cafe in Castle Combe called The Old Stables today a pot of tea and a cinnamon bun lovely surprise when the bun came a bit warm nice and sticky. Number 7


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> @HelenD123 - which way are you heading back?
> 
> If going straight there's The Stables at Lotherton
> 
> If keeping it flat head east to Birkin Fisheries or The Maltings / The Motorist near Sherburn-in-Elmet


I let Ride with GPS design the route and it's sent me near Lotherton. Looks like I'm doing the hilly route, and also very likely to get wet!


----------



## Cathryn (12 Feb 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> Ooh, rather late to the party as I've only just seen this thread (I often don't get past Touring). It sounds like the perfect challenge to get me back on the bike and putting some miles in ahead of going touring in April.



It’s the most fun ‘challenge’ I’ve ever taken part in! You’ll love it! You need to go to plenty to catch up 🤣


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Feb 2022)

Cathryn said:


> It’s the most fun ‘challenge’ I’ve ever taken part in! You’ll love it! You need to go to plenty to catch up 🤣


I tried to catch up today but we arrived too late for the new cafe at the LBS. We ended up at one in town and did about 10,000 steps so perhaps I should count it anyway. I have a couple in the bag already from walks but need a kick to get out on the bike. Here I come!


----------



## Cathryn (12 Feb 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> I tried to catch up today but we arrived too late for the new cafe at the LBS. We ended up at one in town and did about 10,000 steps so perhaps I should count it anyway. I have a couple in the bag already from walks but need a kick to get out on the bike. Here I come!



You can make your own rules! Personally, I’m happy to include all cafes I visit, whether walking, running, cycling or even just mooching round a town. Do what you fancy!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Feb 2022)

Good luck to everyone doing this challenge. I'm not attempting it as I would invevitably either fail or become so obsessed that it would start to take over my life. But it has inspired me to add cafe-hunting to my route planning and I've visited four different ones so far this year.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Feb 2022)

Catching up today with two cafés. I'll work out my running total later 

Tea and pain au chocolate at the Yorkshire Sculpture Park before I set off 





Ma B's in Stanley near Wakefield. Excellent omelette. Very good value. Definitely recommended.










This challenge and the option of a lift to the start got me out when the wet forecast might have put me off so thank you. I got rather wet and muddy so really must get my front mudguard re-fitted...


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> Ma B's in Stanley near Wakefield. Excellent omelette. Very good value. Definitely recommended.



Noted. I'm usually about 1/4 of a mile north of here when I pass through W<>E, so I'll stop at some point in the future.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Feb 2022)

Could I go on a bizarre cafe binge ride, where I visit lots of cafes in one day (and would probably have a lot of hedge stops) or would that be considered unethical?


----------



## Cathryn (14 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Could I go on a bizarre cafe binge ride, where I visit lots of cafes in one day (and would probably have a lot of hedge stops) or would that be considered unethical?


Unhealthy maybe but totally ethical.


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Could I go on a bizarre cafe binge ride, where I visit lots of cafes in one day (and would probably have a lot of hedge stops) or would that be considered unethical?


Sound environmentally damaging and likely to cause localised flooding 😉


----------



## Always Cross (19 Feb 2022)

Just been to cafe no 8. The Little Lunch Box in Pewsey its a good value one tea and a flap jack £3.80 they even have a track pump for cyclists to use.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Feb 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Just been to cafe no 8. The Little Lunch Box in Pewsey its a good value one tea and a flap jack £3.80 they even have a track pump for cyclists to use.


Not been there! Adding that to my local list! Thanks.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Feb 2022)

Cafe 9. Scandimania in Stamford, Lincs on a girls weekend away! Delicious chai and cakes, warm and welcoming on a cold day! Post parkrun (admittedly several hours post parkrun but my first post parkrun coffee of the day so it counts)


----------



## Cathryn (20 Feb 2022)

Cafe 10. Fika in Oakham, post run! Incredible brunch and lovely courtyard for drier, warmer days!


----------



## DCLane (23 Feb 2022)

Cafe 10, Week 8: The Cider Press, Netherthong






After missing rides due to racing, weather and work I got out today with my club's Tints ride (think: retired riders, what used to be called 'Autumn Tints'). We ended up at the Cider Press near Netherthong. An odd location, round the back of a hamlet up a hill. Nice food but pricey; coffee plus sausage/tomato sandwich for £7.

No bike photo, and you don't want to see a pile of oldies in lycra.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> Cafe 10, Week 8: The Cider Press, Netherthong
> 
> View attachment 632357
> 
> ...


 Nether ‘thong’ 🤣


----------



## Cathryn (23 Feb 2022)

Cafe 11 on our New Forest cycling getaway. Hockey’s Farm Shop and cafe! Good coffee and seed-topped flapjack.


----------



## DCLane (23 Feb 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Nether ‘thong’ 🤣



And when you've finished with Netherthong you've got Upperthong down the road. Or should that be the other way round?


----------



## Cathryn (24 Feb 2022)

Cafe 12. This New Forest cycling trip is a load of fun! This was the Old Railway Cafe at Holmsley. Lovely location, really good food and the nicest waitress! No one flinched at how filthy we were! Really liked this spot!


----------



## Always Cross (26 Feb 2022)

Cafe number 9 Mipo at Lydway next to Planks Farm shop good prices.


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Cafe number 9 Mipo at Lydway next to Planks Farm shop good prices.



I haven’t been to that farm shop for years! I used to love it! Didn’t know there was a cafe there either!!


----------



## Always Cross (27 Feb 2022)

It’s very similar to Stick and Stones at Woodborough, wood burning stove, settees to sit on big cable drums turned Into table a bit of a shop very cosy.


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Feb 2022)

So I've finally totted up my cafe list so far this year.

1. Seaways Cafe in Fridaythorpe after a walk in Thixendale. It's known as a bikers haunt but was pretty quiet when we were there. Serves a good cuppa.
2. Rievaulx Abbey cafe. Annoyingly the woman in front took so long to order we were after the food ordering cut off, despite our protestations. We settled for a take away cuppa in the entrance which actually hit the spot. This was mid way on a walk we've been doing for years from Helmsley to Rievaulx.
3. The Strawberry Lounge in Alnwick after walking from Alnmouth. Amazing cake selection. Sadly it looks like it has temporarily closed. 
4. The Vale Cafe in Rothbury. So good we went twice! Bit of a greasy spoon. We happily sat out the rain before getting frozen and snowed on out walking. A warming cuppa was definitely needed at the end.
5. Yorkshire Sculpture Park as reported above.
6. Ma B's as reported above
7. Casey's Coffee truck in Allerthorpe Woods





8. Dogh Cafe in Welburn. Another one we went to twice in a day. Mr HelenD123 took his mum for a walk while I did a hilly 35 mile loop. Gotta get some miles in before I go cycle touring in Spain soon. Sorry, forgot to take a photo, even though I had two opportunities!

I'm catching up


----------



## Cathryn (27 Feb 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> So I've finally totted up my cafe list so far this year.
> 
> 1. Seaways Cafe in Fridaythorpe after a walk in Thixendale. It's known as a bikers haunt but was pretty quiet when we were there. Serves a good cuppa.
> 2. Rievaulx Abbey cafe. Annoyingly the woman in front took so long to order we were after the food ordering cut off, despite our protestations. We settled for a take away cuppa in the entrance which actually hit the spot. This was mid way on a walk we've been doing for years from Helmsley to Rievaulx.
> ...


You’re on fire!


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Feb 2022)

Cathryn said:


> You’re on fire!


The challenge is giving me a useful extra push to get out and exercise. I passed about 5 other cafés today so lots to aim for on future rides


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Mar 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> 7. 22/01/22 Hope Centre in the middle of Macclesfield. It's a volunteer run place affiliated to the local churches, but they're not god-botherers just genuine friendly people. Excellent value for money, as the staff costs are low. (Sausage, egg, bacon baguette and large cappucino £6).
> 8. 23/01/22 Sutton Garden centre, near Macclesfield.
> 
> Today would have been number 9, but I diverted from the one I was going to to another one, which I've already logged, so it doesn't count.
> ...


9. 26.2.22 The Cornwall Bakery in Ambleside. Very good coffee and scone. Only one table to sit at, so more of a takeaway really. 
10. 27.2.22 Esquires Coffee in Ambleside. Organic coffee and cake with fiendishly expensive prices to match (cake was £5.95!). That said, they didn't bat an eyelid when two drowned rats turned up dripping all over the place.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Mar 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> 9. 26.2.22 The Cornwall Bakery in Ambleside. Very good coffee and scone. Only one table to sit at, so more of a takeaway really.
> 10. 27.2.22 Esquires Coffee in Ambleside. Organic coffee and cake with fiendishly expensive prices to match (cake was £5.95!). That said, they didn't bat an eyelid when two drowned rats turned up dripping all over the place.



£5.95! Heck. What was it like? Photos?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> £5.95! Heck. What was it like? Photos?


It was a carrot cake with three layers of buttercream in the middle. It was good, but I've been spoiled by the carrot cake at Peak View cafe on the Cat and Fiddle road, which is superb. Sorry, no photos, I really must start carrying a camera.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Mar 2022)

Sorry I know this has probably been asked before but how do I add a cafe to the map? I’ve tried sharing to drive and setting access to everyone with the link but nothing seems to happen? TIA

*edit* I’m on an iPhone


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Mar 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Sorry I know this has probably been asked before but how do I add a cafe to the map? I’ve tried sharing to drive and setting access to everyone with the link but nothing seems to happen? TIA
> 
> *edit* I’m on an iPhone


Try this method:


Cathryn said:


> In my very clunky words:
> 
> On the CC map, at the top is a search bar
> Under that is what looks like an upside down teardrop. Click on that.
> ...


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Try this method:


Yeah, not having much joy with that either. I’ll try on it my laptop and see how I go there. Thanks all the same!


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Mar 2022)

managed to add on PC


----------



## Cathryn (4 Mar 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> managed to add on PC


I can't get decent functionality on my iPhone either...I always use the desktop.


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2022)

Cafe 11, week 11: falling behind on this one as it's been wet and I didn't stop on last week's 200k audax.

No photo - I'll get one on my next visit - The Watering Hole, Gawthorpe.







Just a short ride out before son no. 2 races this afternoon. It's local, but enough to stretch the legs.


----------



## HelenD123 (6 Mar 2022)

Our plans were thrown into disarray today as Mr Helen was supposed to be walking with his brother from Grassington but we got a call first thing to say he was ill. I was going to get a lift and cycle home. I decided to keep Mr Helen company instead on a walk from Ilkley. It's been a glorious day. Our chosen cafe was just closing up as we got there. The Yorkshire establishment that is Betty's stays open until 5pm so we went posh . It's not the usual post-exercise place to go and I felt a bit self conscious in my slightly muddy walking gear but the staff were lovely and the coffee excellent.


----------



## DCLane (9 Mar 2022)

Cafe12, week 11: Queen's Mill Tea Rooms, Castleford

Supposed to be heading to Birkin (I'll add that when I get there at some point) we turned early and I stopped here, son no. 2 heading home without stopping.

Coffee, a scone over-looking the river. Very 'ladies do coffee and cakes' rather than grubby cyclists in lycra and at river-view prices 






There's a cyclists cafe nearby, but it's not open on a Wednesday.


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2022)

Cafe 13, week 11: Apple Blossom self-service cafe, nr. Snaith and part of their camping and caravan park.






Set up in May 2020 they were the only cafe open for miles around and operaee via a coffee machin and an honesty box for drinks/snacks/cake. £2.60 for a coffee and cake slice.


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2022)

Cafe 14, week 11: Cykel House, Castleford






I've been past this a number of times but never stopped. And yes, that's two cafés (so far) in one ride 

£5.00 for a coffee and (nice) sticky slice of chocolate shortbread.


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Mar 2022)

@DCLane Keep up the Yorkshire cafe recommendations. I may have to follow you round the county . There seems to be a dearth of recommendations north of Leeds so I will nobly do my bit for Cyclechatters and track some down .


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2022)

@HelenD123 - happy to do so   

I picked up a couple of others I'd not seen whilst out today; Hillam Potting Shed (LS25 5HR) which is probably too near Birkin to be popular, there's Sherburn Aero Club and the Maltings Tea Rooms run by the same people now it seems that I need to add to the map, Leeds East Airport has a good cafe, and there's a little one at RSPB St Aidans near Allerton Bywater. Oh, and the Lemon Tree in Tadcaster plus a pile of others I need to visit, then add to the map. If into vintage/race cars there's also The Motorist at Sherburn airfield as well. I've added them now to the map.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Mar 2022)

Cafe 10 The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster. I'd hoped to get a bit further before lunch but set off late. On a shakedown tour to Keighley so hopefully a few more to come this weekend


----------



## Cathryn (12 Mar 2022)

Cafe 13. Matilda’s Cafe and Bistro in Great Missenden. Had a lovely ride in blue skies and sunshine and even a brief moment of being actually warm! Very hilly! The cafe was okay but uninspiring. More fancy caff than cafe. Did the job but wouldn’t go back.


----------



## Always Cross (12 Mar 2022)

Cafe no 10 today NES’s Cafe at Catford, London. I am staying in Beckenham I brought my Bike Friday with me in the back of the car. I worked out a route to the O2 for a bit of a ride but couldn’t stand all the traffic in London so saw this cafe and dropped in a tea and apple pie with custard £4 basic cafe but good.


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Mar 2022)

Cafe 11, Cafe Nero in central Leeds. Bang on my route and loads of outdoor seating so it did the job.


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2022)

@Helen123 - that's next to my work!


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2022)

Café 14, week 12: The Boathouse Cafe at Pugneys Country Park in Wakefield






Coffee and a cake slice for £4.20 but no ride round the lake as it's muddy/gravelly in parts. Added to the map along with a few others nearby.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Mar 2022)

Cafe 12. Thirty Nine Cafe and Bakehouse in Ilkley. The veggie breakfast was nice but I could have eaten more  and it was expensive at 13.50.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Mar 2022)

Cafe 13. The Bramhope Deli. On the West Yorkshire Cycle Route. Excellent selection of traybakes/brownies plus panninis. A very welcome break.


----------



## Cathryn (13 Mar 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> Cafe 13. The Bramhope Deli. On the West Yorkshire Cycle Route. Excellent selection of traybakes/brownies plus panninis. A very welcome break.
> View attachment 635257


That looks lovely!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Mar 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Cafe no 10 today NES’s Cafe at Catford, London. I am staying in Beckenham I brought my Bike Friday with me in the back of the car. I worked out a route to the O2 for a bit of a ride but couldn’t stand all the traffic in London so saw this cafe and dropped in a tea and apple pie with custard £4 basic cafe but good.


Know the location well, I've walked (and cycled) past many times but I've never been in there. If you want a pleasant ride from Beckenham, go South, not North. Head past Hayes to the North Downs. Unless, of course, you specifically needed to go to the O2.


----------



## Always Cross (14 Mar 2022)

I was feeling lazy and chose the flattest route I could find on Ride With GPS. I’ve been passed Biggins Hill a few times but couldn’t face any hills that day thinking about it the hills would have been better than the traffic. Just not in the right frame of mind I got to London for got ear piece for phone blue tooth couldn’t even follow the map as I had forgot phone mount. I had phone in my breast pocket route was on Komoot but what with the wind and traffic couldn’t hear the instruction. So turned for home Komoot took me through Beckenham Park which was the best part of the ride.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Mar 2022)

Cafe 14. The Charlton Cat in Rushall.

Absolutely cracking day for a ride! Beautiful blue skies and sunshine although a strong and chilly wind for a lot of the ride! I’ve been to this cafe before although not since the pandemic! It’s is VERY nice…a little bit too fancy to be a true cycling cafe but we felt perfectly welcome!! Good coffee and I enjoyed Greek yoghurt with berry compote as I’ve given up sugar (in cakes etc) for Lent.


----------



## DCLane (19 Mar 2022)

Cafe 15, week 13: The Courtyard Cafe, Rabbit Hill Business Park, nr. Boroughbridge.

I'll have to add a photo from the TT as it was massively busy, and I couldn't get a photo without anyone in it. All the time trial competitors got a free drink, meaning it was very full and I'd already put the TT bike in the car.

Post 10-mile TT drink (free) and carrot cake (not free but very welcome  ). They're a nice bunch of people running this cafe, which is on the A168 (old A1) between Boroughbridge and Walshford.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Mar 2022)

Darn it! No cafe this week…the dreaded germ got me at last!


----------



## HelenD123 (29 Mar 2022)

No cafes to add for me for two weekends now (well, none that I cycled to). We had a city break in Bristol and visited a fair few. I also visited quite a number of bike and outdoor shops getting stuff for my upcoming tour, including replacement gloves for the ones I must have left in a cafe on my previous ride . Heading to Spain on Saturday for two weeks of cycling and cafe stops . We're setting a very leisurely pace so I'm envisaging plenty of relaxed coffee stops at pavement cafes.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Mar 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> No cafes to add for me for two weekends now (well, none that I cycled to). We had a city break in Bristol and visited a fair few. I also visited quite a number of bike and outdoor shops getting stuff for my upcoming tour, including replacement gloves for the ones I must have left in a cafe on my previous ride . Heading to Spain on Saturday for two weeks of cycling and cafe stops . We're setting a very leisurely pace so I'm envisaging plenty of relaxed coffee stops at pavement cafes.


Please post lots of pics for those of us stuck at home!


----------



## Always Cross (31 Mar 2022)

Has your lurgy gone yet mine started Sat with a positive test just got my first clear test this mornin. Hope you’re ok.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Mar 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Has your lurgy gone yet mine started Sat with a positive test just got my first clear test this mornin. Hope you’re ok.


Pretty much gone. Hoping to hit the cafes* this weekend. 

(Cycle very gently to a cafe)


----------



## Cathryn (2 Apr 2022)

Cafe 15 on a very easy short ride with my son to see how I was feeling post Covid.

Bunce’s, Marlborough. Usually a local favourite but really poor customer service today so a bit disappointed. My chai latte was also disappointing but my son’s cake and hot chocolate were both excellent!


----------



## DCLane (2 Apr 2022)

Cafe 17, Week 13: Sails Cafe, Skidby.

After the race today - less said the better - we stopped at Sails Cafe in Skidby, near Hull. Lovely place based around the courtyard of an old windmill. Note that parking is about 100 metres/110 yards away. 

Stock photo as the teenager was grumpy:


----------



## DCLane (3 Apr 2022)

Cafe 18, week 13: West Park cafe, Goole.

Great service, well priced, lots of space. And I forgot a food photo:


----------



## Cathryn (3 Apr 2022)

Cafe 16 on the best ride of the year so far! Sun drenched, Spring filled and excellent company. The Rowdey Cow cafe! Decent food and coffee but lovely outdoor seating next to some donkeys.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Apr 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> 9. 26.2.22 The Cornwall Bakery in Ambleside. Very good coffee and scone. Only one table to sit at, so more of a takeaway really.
> 10. 27.2.22 Esquires Coffee in Ambleside. Organic coffee and cake with fiendishly expensive prices to match (cake was £5.95!). That said, they didn't bat an eyelid when two drowned rats turned up dripping all over the place.


11. 2.4.22 Turquoise cafe in Macclesfield. My usual haunt was shut due to staff shortages, so I thought I'd try this one. It's a Turkish sandwich bar and was very good, I'll certainly go back and will put on the map. A fair few seats inside. My wife had their own breakfast (spicy sausages and egg with other accompaniments), I had a very nice tuna melt panini.
Bonus photos aswell!


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Apr 2022)

The Spanish installments start here 

Cafe 14 Bar New Ziroks next to the supermarket, close to the airport. Sparkling water and patatas bravas sat in the sun before we properly hit the road.

Cafe 14 Restaurante Montellano Asador near Gergal. Coffee was ok. Cakes looked pre-packagef and we didn't bother.

Cafe 15 Camping Las Menas. Superb hot chocolate and coffee, particularly when it's snowing outside. A great welcome from José and a log fire


----------



## Cathryn (5 Apr 2022)

@HelenD123 you are crushing this! And it looks like so much fun!


----------



## Always Cross (9 Apr 2022)

Cafes 11 and 12 today. Pickleberry cafe in Bratton tea and bread pudding nice. Then a hot chocolate at the top of Cain hill flight of locks. I'm bit behind missed one weeks cafe due to an audax then 2 weeks missed because of covid. Forgot to get photo of Pickleberry cafe will get it when I go past next time.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Apr 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Cafes 11 and 12 today. Pickleberry cafe in Bratton tea and bread pudding nice. Then a hot chocolate at the top of Cain hill flight of locks. I'm bit behind missed one weeks cafe due to an audax then 2 weeks missed because of covid. Forgot to get photo of Pickleberry cafe will get it when I go past next time.


I like Pickleberry and it’s a lovely name as well!! I need to go back this year!


----------



## Always Cross (10 Apr 2022)

They would have been busy yesterday as the were a control for an Audax riding out from Reading


----------



## Cathryn (10 Apr 2022)

Cafe 17! Such a gorgeous day! Sticks and Stones in Woodborough. Met my husband and son there after 12 miles (son is recovering from Covid) and we had panini and coffee in the sun. Absolutely wonderful ride today, literally full of the joys of spring!


----------



## Cathryn (15 Apr 2022)

Cafe 18 on an overnighter in London. Post my morning run so no bike today! The breathtakingly named F*ckoffee in Bermondsey. Effortlessly cool, friendly baristas and migraine-inducing coffee (my fave type).


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Apr 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> 11. 2.4.22 Turquoise cafe in Macclesfield. My usual haunt was shut due to staff shortages, so I thought I'd try this one. It's a Turkish sandwich bar and was very good, I'll certainly go back and will put on the map. A fair few seats inside. My wife had their own breakfast (spicy sausages and egg with other accompaniments), I had a very nice tuna melt panini.
> Bonus photos aswell!


12. 15.4.22 "Tea room at number 11" in the centre of Audlem. I had tried to get into The Old Priest's House in Audlem (a favourite of mine) but it was shutting up. The tea room was good with a bonus ice cream from the post office next to it. A bit of a panic when I realised I didn't have my wallet or phone with me, but luckily my wife had a card. 
It was our wedding anniversary today (one of two, no I haven't been married twice, but we got married on Good Friday, so that's one and the other is the actual date). Mozzarella panini for me and BLT for my wife. Both very tasty. 
Sorry no photos, when I realised I'd left my wallet somewhere, I was rushing to get back as there was a possibility I had left them on my van (I hadn't as it turned out).


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Cafe 18 on an overnighter in London. Post my morning run so no bike today! The breathtakingly named F*ckoffee in Bermondsey. Effortlessly cool, friendly baristas and migraine-inducing coffee (my fave type).
> 
> View attachment 640079



Hmmm not sure about the name, it would put off the prude in me!! Ah, bikes welcome, they're forgiven.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Apr 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Hmmm not sure about the name, it would put off the prude in me!! Ah, bikes welcome, they're forgiven.



I'm not a fan of swearing either (and I have no idea how they're allowed to use that name) but they were lovely.


----------



## Always Cross (16 Apr 2022)

I went to F*ckcoffee and bought a mug with their name on it as a souvenir they put in a bag with the word Shite on it. Seemed to be a really atrtytype of place


----------



## HelenD123 (16 Apr 2022)

Café 17 Cafe Be La Posada in Tarazona la Mancha. We finally found a square with some life in it.







Cafe 18

Bar Restaurant Los Angeles in Villagordo. Last meal with Cathy on the trip . We were just too late for the eggs which other people were ordering. The waiter brought us a snack which turned out to be tomato and ham on baguette. Neither of us eat meat so Rocky the dog got fed too! No photo of the café but here's one of the bakery we also visited (definitely recommended)






Cafe 19 Millie's Creperie in Madrid. There has been a dearth of cafés in rural Spain, at least ones open when we pass. Now I'm spoilt for choice!


----------



## Sallar55 (17 Apr 2022)

2new cafes over last 2days, should give this challenge a go. New cafes and Veloviewer tiles 😁


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2022)

Cafe 19, week 15 having not got to any 'new' ones last week: Fire & Ice, Poynton






Visited here at the end of the Plains 300 audax having not stopped at any others, including Dinkys Diner as that hadn't opened as I rode back through the control.

Decent breakfast, lovely coffee. Definitely needed after no warm food for almost 200 miles overnight.


----------



## Cathryn (18 Apr 2022)

Cafe 19. The Three Swans, Hungerford! Arrived in Hungerford at 8.30am only to find my goal cafe was closed for the Bank Holiday! In fact, everywhere was closed except Costa and I’d prefer not to include Costa in this challenge if possible. I peered through the door of this hotel/coffee shop and the chap opened for me! Really kind! The coffee was good, the red velvet cake a little dry but I was grateful for their kindness!


----------



## Cathryn (21 Apr 2022)

Cafe 20. Three Trees Farm Shop in Chiselden, just off the Ridgeway! A local favourite as you can sit outside! Decent coffee and a good veggie sausage sandwich! Set me up well for the return leg down the Ridgeway which was utterly perfect at this time of year!

I have nearly used up all my local cafes!! It’s about to get harder!


----------



## Always Cross (22 Apr 2022)

Cafe 13 on Saturday Edington Farm shop cafe another nice one good weather as well


----------



## Always Cross (23 Apr 2022)

Cafe 14 today the Charlton Cat it was nice there coffee and cake what more could you as for. Only thing wrong was head wind most of the way how does that work if I'm doing an out and back the same way


----------



## Cathryn (23 Apr 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Cafe 14 today the Charlton Cat it was nice there coffee and cake what more could you as for. Only thing wrong was head wind most of the way how does that work if I'm doing an out and back the same way



I like it there!


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Apr 2022)

Will call this no. 3 as I have a picture , cyclists cafe in Stockbridge today.


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Apr 2022)

Cafe 20. Naburn Marina. Coffee and cake were great. Breakfast fine but not wow. 10/10 for the setting in the sunshine.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Apr 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Will call this no. 3 as I have a picture , cyclists cafe in Stockbridge today.
> View attachment 641568



That looks nice, what cafe is it?


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2022)

@HelenD123 Naburn Marina cafe usually requires a second mortgage to pay the bill


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @HelenD123 Naburn Marina cafe usually requires a second mortgage to pay the bill



We wanted to go to a place in Bishopthorpe but it doesn't open on Sundays. £27 for two coffees, two breakfasts and two cakes. Not terrible but definitely not cheap. We wouldn't normally have both but were enjoying having a catch up in the sunshine.


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Apr 2022)

Stockbridge cafe, its the Coffee Lab. Sunday midday must be a popular stop and they have tables out the back and bikes are always in view.


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2022)

Several cafés in Lanzarote so far, but few of note except these two. The first at the Museum of Contemporary Art and the second by the harbour.











None added to my 'to date ...' as I was on foot.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Apr 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Stockbridge cafe, its the Coffee Lab. Sunday midday must be a popular stop and they have tables out the back and bikes are always in view.



We have a Coffi Lab in Marlborough, I wonder if it’s the same company. It’s my local fave. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cathryn (25 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Several cafés in Lanzarote so far, but few of note except these two. The first at the Museum of Contemporary Art and the second by the harbour.
> 
> View attachment 641803
> 
> ...



Up to you entirely but I’m happy to add on foot cafes to my list! Often I’m running or hiking to a cafe (and sometimes strolling) and it’s all fair to me!


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Apr 2022)

Tour starts with 1st cafe we see on the cycle route out of the city, off ferry at 7am in Santander.


----------



## HelenD123 (27 Apr 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Tour starts with 1st cafe we see on the cycle route out of the city, off ferry at 7am in Santander.
> 
> View attachment 642010



Where are you heading?


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Apr 2022)

Too early for tostadas, cafe no 2. Good choice mermelada del casa. Going South then into the Picos.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Apr 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Too early for tostadas, cafe no 2. Good choice mermelada del casa. Going South then into the Picos.



Hurrah, I love glam international cafe photos


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Apr 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> 12. 15.4.22 "Tea room at number 11" in the centre of Audlem. I had tried to get into The Old Priest's House in Audlem (a favourite of mine) but it was shutting up. The tea room was good with a bonus ice cream from the post office next to it. A bit of a panic when I realised I didn't have my wallet or phone with me, but luckily my wife had a card.
> It was our wedding anniversary today (one of two, no I haven't been married twice, but we got married on Good Friday, so that's one and the other is the actual date). Mozzarella panini for me and BLT for my wife. Both very tasty.
> Sorry no photos, when I realised I'd left my wallet somewhere, I was rushing to get back as there was a possibility I had left them on my van (I hadn't as it turned out).



13. 27.4.22 cafe beside Rudyard Lake near Leek. It's a good spot and during the summer it's fun to watch the various boaters/ paddle boarders out and about. Today there were two very serious looking coxless pairs out. 
Piggy piggy - scone with jam and cream, Devon style.


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Apr 2022)

Cafe 3 Bottom of the Porto del Portillon.


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Apr 2022)

Cafe 4 A bit late as phone is having a flacky. Reinosa garage cafeteria, garage food is upmarket here.


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Apr 2022)

Cafe 5 at end of the dirt track.


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Apr 2022)

Cafe 6 after porto de Carmona descent In Puentanansa


----------



## DCLane (30 Apr 2022)

Cafe 20, Week 17: Windmills Cafe, Thurlstone

No photo as it was a club ride and I forgot 

The usual coffee and nice tea-cake I have there. Normally windy and a bit chilly this morning was sunny and warm. That's a rarity.


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Apr 2022)

Cafe7 in village after the climb up to the. Puerto and dam. A view of the Sierra. Correction false top at dam, another 500 m to climb just checked map 😅 Spain has so many Sierras the Collados are in small print.


----------



## Always Cross (30 Apr 2022)

Cafes 15 and 16 today. Lowden Gardrn centre just outside Melksham only a coffee very busy though had lunch in Bath. Then pot of tea at Avoncliff nice place, on the way home.


----------



## geocycle (30 Apr 2022)

@Sallar55 loving the northern Spain bars/cafes. The Cantabrian mountains have great cycling routes with well surfaced roads. Not as high as the Picos but challenging enough. The bars are great, I recall being amused to see the local police in one drinking large brandys!


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Apr 2022)

Geocycle Northern Spain/ Spain in general is ace for cafes/bars and food. Not locked the bike at any cafe in Spain, the north could learn from the south (tapas). In the south around the coast tapas has to be asked for when you buy a beer or coke. Move inland and it just appears with your drink😎


----------



## DCLane (1 May 2022)

Cafe 21, week 17: Sandal Castle Café, Wakefield

Finally found open they do lovely scones


----------



## Sallar55 (1 May 2022)

Cafe 8 watching storks and vultures circle overhead.


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2022)

Café 22, week 17 (getting back into this ): Retro Café, Southwell Garden Centre






Lovely cake (sorry!), decent coffee. We're here for the latest iteration of the Belvoir Retro Rides.


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2022)

Cafe 23, week 17: Bumbles Tea Shoppe, Epperstone as the retro ride cafe was full afterwards.






Small, friendly place between Southwell and Nottingham.


----------



## Sallar55 (2 May 2022)

Cafe 9 Cafe bar at a camping on edge of town, nice nibbles


----------



## Sallar55 (2 May 2022)

Cafe 10 at a restaurant /hostal, forgot pics of cafes and pata bravas


----------



## JPBoothy (2 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Cafe 8 watching storks and vultures circle overhead.
> 
> View attachment 642564
> 
> ...



You better start moving about a bit or they will think you are ripe for the taking 🤭


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 May 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> 13. 27.4.22 cafe beside Rudyard Lake near Leek. It's a good spot and during the summer it's fun to watch the various boaters/ paddle boarders out and about. Today there were two very serious looking coxless pairs out.
> Piggy piggy - scone with jam and cream, Devon style.


Two for the price of one today.

14. 2.5.22 Courtyard cafe at Rode Hall, nr Alsager which isn't open that regularly. Cafe uses produce from the kitchen garden and is good, if a little pricey. 
15. 2.5.22 Little Moreton Hall, National Trust place near Congleton in the shadow of Mow Cop, which you can feel is daring you to climb it. I avoided that pleasure today. Pleasant little cafe, loads of tables outdoors.


----------



## Cathryn (2 May 2022)

Just back from a 3 day running/camping/not showering weekend in the Lakes! Am filthy, sore and exhausted but I notched up 4 cafes for the campaign! Not cycling but early with blood, sweat and the odd swear word!

Café 21. The Grange Café and tea room. Handled the influx of runners with grace and smiles. Excellent scone and strong coffee! The morning of Day 1 so high spirits prevailed.


----------



## Cathryn (2 May 2022)

Café 22. An hour or so later after a big climb. The Honister Cafe. Ugly outside but spectacular views and really good soup. Still upbeat and looking forward to the descent into Borrowdale.


----------



## Cathryn (2 May 2022)

Café 23. Our second day of running. Quite sore and drained at the end of a long day and two big climbs/descents. Croft House Farm Cafe. Another excellent scone and good coffee and also welcoming to all the runners.


----------



## Cathryn (2 May 2022)

Café 24. Day Three. Shaky with adrenaline having survived both the climb and descent over Robinson. Cat Bells Cafe, Little Town. Had a fat coke and millionaires shortbread in their garden. A tiny place but really friendly. Refueled for the final climb of the event.


----------



## Sallar55 (2 May 2022)

JPBoothy said:


> You better start moving about a bit or they will think you are ripe for the taking 🤭


Over here the cyclists are only interested in vertical distance, drop down the other side and you could have a Sierra to cycle round. 😭👿


----------



## Sallar55 (2 May 2022)

Still stuffed after lunch, no menu del dia as its a holiday so special menu. Decided to have snack in the bar instead of cena. Tostada of serrano jamon, queso and aceite de olive and a cafe con leche. Cafe/bar no 11


----------



## Sallar55 (3 May 2022)

Cafe no 12


----------



## Sallar55 (4 May 2022)

Cafe no 13 going to include this as phone refused to go into camera due to low battery. Hotel breakfast instead 




3


----------



## Sallar55 (4 May 2022)

Cafe 14 Llanaves de la Reina, Road nust be a tourist route, more than the usual number of motorbikes and 4 UK cars. That's 4 more than the last week.


----------



## Sallar55 (4 May 2022)

Cafe 15 in Espinana


----------



## Tail End Charlie (5 May 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Two for the price of one today.
> 
> 14. 2.5.22 Courtyard cafe at Rode Hall, nr Alsager which isn't open that regularly. Cafe uses produce from the kitchen garden and is good, if a little pricey.
> 15. 2.5.22 Little Moreton Hall, National Trust place near Congleton in the shadow of Mow Cop, which you can feel is daring you to climb it. I avoided that pleasure today. Pleasant little cafe, loads of tables outdoors.



Cafe 16. 5.5.22 Blaze Farm, near Wildboarclough. It's a working farm and you are serenaded by peacocks as you eat. It's never busy, which is surprising as there's a play area for children and a tube to go sliding down (I'll have a go one day). Just a bit away from anywhere I guess.
That's how I felt when I got there.





Some good views (this is across to Wildboarclough).





Oh, the important stuff. Had a cheese and tomato panini, coffee and they have a wide selection of ice creams. I chose chocolate orange and liquorice (well it'd be rude not to). I remember at least ten years ago I went there and was speaking to the owner/ manager and she was studying food technology and had just come back from America. So I asked what the new "cool kids on the block" flavours were going to be and she said "salted caramel" - she's been proved right, it's everywhere now!


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2022)

@Tail End Charlie - noted for son no. 2's next training camp over that way, as his team is based in Bollington.


----------



## Sallar55 (6 May 2022)

Cafe 16 bottom views from 17 up at the top, view from the cafeteria. Outside tables were blocked off😩


----------



## HelenD123 (6 May 2022)

Cafe 21 The Old Station Cafe in Masham. Large veggie breakfast which I polished off before getting a photo. About £10 including tea.

Sadly my last contribution to the thread for a while as I took a nasty tumble just short of my lunch cafe and have broken my shoulder, elbow and wrist . My rehab can be cafés within a short walk of my house. Fortunately I'm spoiled for choice in York


----------



## DCLane (6 May 2022)

@HelenD123 - oh dear, hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Cathryn (6 May 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Cafe 16. 5.5.22 Blaze Farm, near Wildboarclough. It's a working farm and you are serenaded by peacocks as you eat. It's never busy, which is surprising as there's a play area for children and a tube to go sliding down (I'll have a go one day). Just a bit away from anywhere I guess.
> That's how I felt when I got there.
> View attachment 643279
> 
> ...



That cat is wonderful


----------



## Cathryn (6 May 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> Cafe 21 The Old Station Cafe in Masham. Large veggie breakfast which I polished off before getting a photo. About £10 including tea.
> 
> Sadly my last contribution to the thread for a while as I took a nasty tumble just short of my lunch cafe and have broken my shoulder, elbow and wrist . My rehab can be cafés within a short walk of my house. Fortunately I'm spoiled for choice in York



Helen, I don't think I realised how smashed up you were. I'm so sorry.


----------



## HelenD123 (6 May 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Helen, I don't think I realised how smashed up you were. I'm so sorry.



Yes, any one of the injuries would have been considered traumatic. I managed three different ones .


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Tail End Charlie - noted for son no. 2's next training camp over that way, as his team is based in Bollington.



Many great routes out of Bollington. Which team is it, I'll look out for them?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 May 2022)

@HelenD123 that is a very nasty fall, GWS.


----------



## Sallar55 (7 May 2022)

Cafe 19/20 Hotel arrived early. Cafe bar Picos de Europa in Posada de Valdeon for 2nd b/fast.


----------



## DCLane (7 May 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Many great routes out of Bollington. Which team is it, I'll look out for them?



JRC Interflon, a Junior/U23 men's and U16/Junior women's team


----------



## Cathryn (7 May 2022)

Cafe 25! Honesty in Hungerford. I’ve been to another Honesty but this one was new to me! Lovely coffee and cake, pastries discounted after midday so especially nice! Legs still empty after last week’s running extravaganza!


----------



## Sallar55 (13 May 2022)

Don't you just love cafe culture in Espanya, none of the pay first crap. M




ust check pics for total


----------



## Cathryn (14 May 2022)

Cafe 26! Mipo in Lydeway. Thanks @Always Cross for bringing this lovely local cafe to my attention! Excellent coffee and ginger cake and bright sunshine too! Managed to pick up a birthday present for a friend in the gift shop! Definitely going back!


----------



## Always Cross (14 May 2022)

Cafes 17 and 18 today. Went to the Lock Inn at Bradford on Avon and The Bath Bun cafe I n Bath


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2022)

From yesterday's 400km café tour ... sorry ... 400km audax:

Cafe 24, Week 19: Busy Lizzies, Castleford

No photo, as I just had a cake.

Cafe 25, Week 19: The West End Café, South Cave

Lovely cake with some other bits.






Cafe 26, Week 19: Discovery Centre, Spurn Head

Cake and a coffee






There were a couple of other stops - at McDonald's in Goole and Woolley Edge Service Station, but I've not included those.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 May 2022)

I'm still doing this challenge, but I'm not including the last two cafes I've been to as they were just cafes in the middle of a town (although I did cycle to both) as to me, a cyclists` cafe is one on a nice route, iyswim.
Mind you, I may reassess this if I get to the end of the year and am on 50 cafes!


----------



## Sallar55 (21 May 2022)

Some more, missed a few forgot to take pic.


----------



## Always Cross (21 May 2022)

Cafes 19 and 20 today. Piggy Cafe in Lynam inly a had a mug of tea as I was there too early for anything else. The Farmhouse Cafe in Calne


----------



## Cathryn (21 May 2022)

I hate to be snobby and judgy but Piggy's doesn't look very nice


----------



## Sallar55 (21 May 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I hate to be snobby and judgy but Piggy's doesn't look very nice


And its closed😂


----------



## HelenD123 (21 May 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I hate to be snobby and judgy but Piggy's doesn't look very nice



The worst looking cafés often do the best mug of tea


----------



## Always Cross (21 May 2022)

I got there at 8.30am it wasn’t open but they made a mug of tea i couldn’t complain as he let me sit inside they don‘t open until 9am. They did open the curtains while I was sat there 2 kids turned up to serve so they must get busy. £1 for a mug of tea wasn’t bad. They spent the lock down gutting it and doing it up But it still seems to be like an old transport cafe.


----------



## Sallar55 (23 May 2022)

Today's cafe was an introduction to the Basque bread and tostadas, 





spoilt for choice.


----------



## Sallar55 (25 May 2022)

Yesterday's cafes at Andioan and an old station that's a cafe now. Today's 2b/fast at a camping restaurante an it's a free WiFi no code needed.


----------



## DCLane (26 May 2022)

Cafe 27, week 21: the new cafe at Oakwell Hall Country Park - "The Countryside"





Damp outside, still getting organised inside. Decent coffee plus a cake.


----------



## Always Cross (28 May 2022)

Cafes 21 and 22 today. I finally found that cafe I was looking for it is called Merkins farm cafe near Bradford Liegh. Very nice except for the card machine not working I only had £3 on me so only had a pot of tea (they did have some lovely looking cakes). The other one is called Paxcroff cafe just outside Trowbridge on the Devizes road. 









I had another cup of tea and a big bowl of chips for £4 good value it is portacabib on the side of the road a proper transport caff with a few tables outside


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2022)

Cafe 28, week 22: Coffee Cups Cafe, Holyhead






Riding the Llanfair 400 audax this was the only cafe stop I had. Cake (too hungry  ), beans on toast and a coffee before riding back to Poynton. 410km covered.

Friendly staff and they only do big pieces of cake


----------



## HelenD123 (29 May 2022)

First cafe outing since my accident four weeks ago. Deans Garden Centre near York. Loads of seating inside and out and some bike racks. I had a warm buttery cheese scone and tea. Obviously I didn't cycle there but I'll count this as rehab. It's an achievement to just sit at a table for any length of time.


----------



## Cathryn (29 May 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> First cafe outing since my accident four weeks ago. Deans Garden Centre near York. Loads of seating inside and out and some bike racks. I had a warm buttery cheese scone and tea. Obviously I didn't cycle there but I'll count this as rehab. It's an achievement to just sit at a table for any length of time.
> 
> View attachment 646829



So good to see you out and about


----------



## Cathryn (30 May 2022)

Cafe 27 on our little 3-day tour! The Silk Mill Cafe in Whitchurch! Lovely and warm when we were wet and cold. Delicious food and coffee…my goats cheese and caramelised onion panini was perfect! A little expensive and really needed some signage but we loved it!


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2022)

Cafe 29, Week 23: Thorncliffe Farm Shop, Emley

I _must_ stop eating the cake whilst waiting for coffee to arrive  






As my excuse they were busy and it was about 10 minutes later coffee arrived. Well-respected breakfasts, Lemon Meringue pie was OK.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Jun 2022)

Cafe 28 on the final day of our little tour. Honesty Inkpen - one of my favourite destination cafes but my first trip this year! Always excellent coffee and a very nice iced cinnamon whirl!


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Jun 2022)

Can't cycle by a Boulangerie with seats and tables. Just out of the oven pain o raisin and a cafe. They still have the big game offer running 😂


----------



## HelenD123 (3 Jun 2022)

Cafe 23 But First in Bishopthorpe. Recommended by a cycling friend and I've been wanting to try it for ages but it's usually too early or too close to home on a ride. It also annoyingly doesn't open in Sundays. Worth the wait as the coffee and Bakewell slice were both excellent. There's a bike repair shop next door too, although it wasn't open on the bank holiday.


----------



## Sallar55 (4 Jun 2022)

This may be the last one, been away 5 weeks most days 2 cafes.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Jun 2022)

Has this thread proved that most of the people on this forum don't do cafe stops. It's gone quiet now😩 was hoping that a few round the Chichester area might be mentioned.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Has this thread proved that most of the people on this forum don't do cafe stops. It's gone quiet now😩 was hoping that a few round the Chichester area might be mentioned.



I can't believe people don't do cafe stops. Like...why not?

I've not posted for a bit because life got busy and my bike rides didn't involve anywhere new. But I have THREE cafe stops planned for Saturday!

I don't know Chichester at all. Do you know any good cafes there? Or are you searching for inspiration.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Jun 2022)

Hi Cathryn Will be staying in Chichester for a few days, looking for a few cycle runs and good cafe stops.


----------



## DCLane (9 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Has this thread proved that most of the people on this forum don't do cafe stops. It's gone quiet now😩 was hoping that a few round the Chichester area might be mentioned.



I'm wondering if it's because we're creatures of habit. Visiting 52+ cafe's over a year for some (me  ) is easy, although a bit harder if it's on a ride. Many others might only visit the same 10-20. Which is why the thread was started


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2022)

There's also this thread for those of us who are less prolific cafe visitors https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclechatters-cafe-recommendation-thread.251631/


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Jun 2022)

Angers big town, route through centre at end of cycling in the parks. Stopped for this.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Jun 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's also this thread for those of us who are less prolific cafe visitors https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclechatters-cafe-recommendation-thread.251631/


A picture is worth a thousand words, that one doesn't have many images. You missed the point of 52 cafes, it's a challenge,and as my granny said if it's easy you are wasting your time.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Jun 2022)

Cafe on the Mayenne River /canal.


----------



## Cathryn (10 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Cafe on the Mayenne River /canal.
> 
> View attachment 648434
> 
> ...



I’m impressed by the shirt!


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Jun 2022)

You should see the back, the sun has faded the colours and it's for the bin at the tours end.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jun 2022)

Back at Cafe 15 - Rabbit Hill Business Park cafe, on the A168 south of Boroughbridge after a 25-mile windy time trial.

This time I got a photo, even if it doesn't count as a 'new' café:


----------



## HelenD123 (11 Jun 2022)

Cafe 25 D'Oylys Tearoom in Appleton Roebuck. Great quality double egg roll for me. Simon enjoyed his breakfast stack then couldn't resist cake . Inside and outside seating and bike parking. Very pleasant. Open Wednesday to Saturday.


----------



## StuAff (11 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Hi Cathryn Will be staying in Chichester for a few days, looking for a few cycle runs and good cafe stops.



https://cadencecycle.club/ has been recommended by @Flying Dodo and is used by CTC runs. Lobster Pot in Felpham is excellent. Loads of good options in this part of the world....


----------



## Cathryn (11 Jun 2022)

Cafe 29! Part of a three cafe day spectating the womens tour! The Old Mill cafe in Chipping Norton was fine…decent coffee and carrot cake! Unfair to judge too harshly on a crazy busy morning for them due to all the cyclists and spectators in town! Hit the spot well before I started fangirling!


----------



## Cathryn (11 Jun 2022)

Cafe 30. Charlbury Cafe and Deli, just before the pro women flew through the village! Cafe looked absolutely lovely but my takeaway decaf coffee was decidedly lacklustre! It was bought for me by a nice couple I was chatting to, so that was nice I suspect that if I went back on a quieter day and ate in instead of takeaway I would like it more.


----------



## Cathryn (11 Jun 2022)

Cafe 31. Tree Artisan Cafe in Oxford! Best cafe of the year so far! Absolutely stunning little cafe!

Really friendly staff. The berry smoothie was absolutely perfect on a hot day. The goats cheese and roasted pepper roll was absolutely delicious. I genuinely don’t have words to describe the raspberry brownie.

If you’re local, go tomorrow.


----------



## Sallar55 (15 Jun 2022)

Southsea,. Along the cycle path that can't make its mind up, is it on right or left side of road. Stop start cycling again. 😩


----------



## HelenD123 (15 Jun 2022)

Cafe 26 Miss Daisy's Tearoom at Sutton Park in Sutton on the Forest. Excellent soup and scones. Very much a 'well to do pensioners who lunch' place when we were there today but there's loads of space to park bikes and lots of outside seating. I'll definitely be looking at cycle routes to return by bike once I'm fit. Bonus points for a mouthful of yummy brownie with the coffee.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2022)

Cafe 30, Week 24: Ribbles of Holmfirth

I usually go to either Sid's or the Corner Café in Holmfirth but the ladies' section of my club go to Ribbles as it's apparently nicer. So today I tried it. A small cafe downstairs, with a larger upstairs and a garden area.

Very friendly and reasonably priced - coffee and cake (shown this time) for £5.50


----------



## Always Cross (18 Jun 2022)

Cafes 23 and 24 today Three Trees Cafe near Swindon and the Circle cafe at Avebury. I was hungry so made a pig of myself at Three Trees


----------



## Always Cross (19 Jun 2022)

I was starting to run out of ideas for cafes so I typed into Trip Adviser cafes in Wiltshire I stopped looking when I got to 200 cafes so I have saved that site to my favourites page. Now not just a 52 cafe challenge.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Jun 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Cafes 23 and 24 today Three Trees Cafe near Swindon and the Circle cafe at Avebury. I was hungry so made a pig of myself at Three Trees



I was at Avebury this morning, went to the cafe at the Goat Farmer's. It was excellent. Try that one. Give me a shout if you have it planned in and you may have company


----------



## Cathryn (19 Jun 2022)

Cafe 31. Gourmet Goat Farmer in Avebury! Opened at 9am on a Sunday! Good coffee and an excellent brownie! Excited about discovering this new-to-me local option!


----------



## DCLane (19 Jun 2022)

Cafe 31, Week 25: Lakeside Clay Shooting & Fishing Lakes, near Melton Mowbray

Stopped here after the CiCLE Classic, mistaking it for a lovely venue we went to last year. OK, but son no. 2's jacket potato was cold on one side. Budget price and I couldn't recommend it.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2022)

Cafe 32, week 25: Ponderosa, Horseshoe Pass

We're here to check out the route for the CTT National Hillclimb on 30th of October whilst en route to Ireland (it's up The Old Shoe which is a mile of decent climbing).

Good food, decent coffee, well priced.


----------



## Always Cross (25 Jun 2022)

Cafes 25 and 26 today. Allington Farm Cafe near Chippenham coffee and flapjack and the Stables xafe at Lacock only a tea there.


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Jul 2022)

The best cafe in Aberfoyle, then




the Co op for picnic snacks


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Jul 2022)

Mid run stop sat outside cafe




for the views. No midges here due to light wind.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jul 2022)

Cafe 33. Blackbird Cafe, Chapel Row, Berks.

Popped to the Specialized store in Newbury to test saddles and took my chosen perch for a quick spin to a cafe on a test ride! Absolutely lovely little cafe in a big woodland country park. The scone was good but a bit small, which my waistline is grateful for but my inner pig was sad about! Didn’t get wet despite the grey skies!


----------



## Always Cross (2 Jul 2022)

cafe 27 today Vinneys Cafe, at the Ginger Pig, Boyton. Had tea and coffee cake very nice, photos to follow as I dropped the phone and cracked the screen ended up an expensive day out.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Jul 2022)

Cafe 34! The Wild Carrot at Chavenage

This has been on my list for a long time so when I realised I’d be volunteering at a half-marathon at Westonbirt Arboretum just a few miles away, I knew this was my chance! Had a cracking morning at the race (I love volunteering) and then hopped on my bike for 5 miles to the cafe! It was as nice as I’d hoped, a lovely big courtyard with different seating areas. Packed full of cyclists as well as non-pedalling people! The coffee was good. My sourdough toastie was only okay but the carrot cake was very good! A lovely ancient dog wandered around and a cheeky robin fluttered onto the seat next to me. Had a quick spin afterwards and spotted a yellow jersey in a bike shop in Tetbury. The roads in that part of the country are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Jul 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Cafe 16. 5.5.22 Blaze Farm, near Wildboarclough. It's a working farm and you are serenaded by peacocks as you eat. It's never busy, which is surprising as there's a play area for children and a tube to go sliding down (I'll have a go one day). Just a bit away from anywhere I guess.
> That's how I felt when I got there.
> View attachment 643279
> 
> ...


Cafe 17. 28.6.22. Chelford corner shop between Macclesfield and Knutsford. It's a takeaway (and a good deli/ grocer) but they've provided some seating round the back for you to use.





Cafe 18. 1.7.22. Cherry Blossom cafe in the middle of Macclesfield. Nice little place, sorry no pic.

Cafe 19. 8.7.22. Team room in Sutton outside Macclesfield. Inside and loads of seating outside. Tasty menu, it is attached to the post office/ general store. They have a shed which was put up during Covid which sells fruit and veg loose, I often go there. Recently the council have told them to take it down (there have been no complaints, but the council have decided it doesn't fit in). Ridiculous really, just when people should be encouraged to shop locally and buy veg in that way. Mind you the shop has details of who to email for customers, so things may change.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jul 2022)

Cafe 33, week 27: Cafe 8, Huddersfield

After Ireland, getting COVID  and the family getting it I had a short ride out. Having been past this cafe many times before I finally stopped.

In between student halls of residence they know their market; simple food at a student-friendly price. It's OK but not great. OK decor inside, nice outside.


----------



## Always Cross (9 Jul 2022)

Cafe 28 today Cobbs farm shop and cafe just outside Hungerford tried something I've not had before American pan cakes, maple syrup and bacon very tasty with a pot of tea. Went out early today to beat the heat later in the day.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Jul 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Cafe 28 today Cobbs farm shop and cafe just outside Hungerford tried something I've not had before American pan cakes, maple syrup and bacon very tasty with a pot of tea. Went out early today to beat the heat later in the day.
> 
> View attachment 652092



That's a brunch classic. Delicious.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jul 2022)

Cafe 34, week 28: Coxley Engine House, Horbury Bridge

Part of me doing this challenge was to visit the 'odd' cafe's that I know about but don't have a reason to go visit. This is one of them and it's the third time I've tried to get here, the previous two occasions having found it shut despite advertised opening times. Only open Saturday and Sunday 11am-5pm it's coffee/tea/soft drinks and cake or a scone. That's all.

The building is an old engine shed from a mill and has tables downstairs and on the first floor. There's no actual counter and you've got to be able to go upstairs to order 

£4.50 for coffee and a nice slice of cake:


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jul 2022)

Cafe 20, 12.7.22 Lowe's Farm Shop, Byley (near Knutsford). Hadn't intended stopping but was out on a bimble and remembered I had a loyalty card for this place which gave me a free coffee (I hammer it in lockdown). The Farm Shop itself is pretty good, but it does cater for the well heeled Cheshire set, but some things are good value, a great spread of cakes on a table as you enter. The various hanging baskets and planters outside were putting on a great display too.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Jul 2022)

Cafe 21, 13.7.22. Blimey consecutive days! The Old School House, Cheddleton near Leek. One of my favourites. Outdoor seating inside the main part of the old school has seating and loads of artwork on the walls. There's a side room with comfy chairs and decked out like a library. Good menu (Staffs oatcakes etc), although prices have ramped up a bit (although where hasn't?). £6.60 coffee and carrot cake.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jul 2022)

Café 35, week 29: Bloc, Holmfirth

Having missed the start of my club's ride instead I rode out on a similar route to son no. 2 and stopped at one of the most expensive café's in Holmfirth. Cake and coffee £5.50 which was the cheapest option.


----------



## Sallar55 (16 Jul 2022)

Going to start again, need some motivation. Forgot phone on Thursday, truck stop Lesmahagow and cafe on corner at Strathaven. Today the Birkmyre
In Kilmacolm for No 3.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Jul 2022)

SUPER annoyed today! We left home at 6am to start our hike up and around Pen y Fan at 8.30 and I spent the whole day excited for our planned cafe visit to the delightful Old Barn Tearooms nearby which I’d researched in advance! 10 miles of hot hiking later and we rocked up at the cafe to find it closed due to staff illness! I was gutted. We ended up at a revolting campsite cafe as we desperately needed cold drinks and ice cream! Not adding that horror to my cafe tally.


----------



## chris-suffolk (16 Jul 2022)

Just got to stop 42. Yesterday's ride didn't even do a cafe stop. Not like I need many more.


----------



## Always Cross (16 Jul 2022)

Cafes 29 and 30 today. Ansty pick your own farm nice cafe the had a pot of tea and flapjack. Codford Tea Rooms to get out of the heat for a bit a pot if tea and a big wedge of coffee and walnut cake


----------



## DCLane (17 Jul 2022)

Café 36, week 29: Holme Coffee House, Holmfirth (not Holme village).

Sat by the door, so a takeaway cup and bag. £5.60 for a nice sticky fruit slice and coffee, which makes it one of the more expensive places. Continuing my tour of Holmfirth's café's, with a few still to 'test'.


----------



## Sallar55 (17 Jul 2022)

Another Kilmacolm cafe, waiting for a Stornoway blackpudding roll.At the Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday meet up groups favourite cafe. no 4


----------



## Hebe (18 Jul 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Another Kilmacolm cafe, waiting for a Stornoway blackpudding roll.At the Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday meet up groups favourite cafe. no 4
> 
> View attachment 653283
> 
> ...



Not normally on this thread, but a black pudding roll sounds excellent! I've been missing out.


----------



## FishFright (18 Jul 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Cafe 21, 13.7.22. Blimey consecutive days! The Old School House, Cheddleton near Leek. One of my favourites. Outdoor seating inside the main part of the old school has seating and loads of artwork on the walls. There's a side room with comfy chairs and decked out like a library. Good menu (Staffs oatcakes etc), although prices have ramped up a bit (although where hasn't?). £6.60 coffee and carrot cake.
> 
> View attachment 652727
> 
> ...



That's a new one to me , I'll have to give it a try next time I'm up that way.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Jul 2022)

Cafe 22, 16.7.22. The Tea Room (that is it's name, the owners obviously agonised over it) King St in the centre of Knutsford (opposite the Elizabeth Gaskell tower). Beside a very good cheese shop too.


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Jul 2022)

Cafe 5 Drymen, latte, fruit scone and jam for a change. Points off for not asking if I want a glass of water.


----------



## Sallar55 (19 Jul 2022)

Arran cycle 6,7and 8. Machrie golf club, Lochranza ferry cafe and Brodick cafe at ferry.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Jul 2022)

Cafe 23, 20.7.22 Riverside Organic Farm Shop, Davenham, nr Northwich.
I had intended going to Oakwood Marina nearby, but it is shut on Tuesdays and Wednesdays, so I carried on a little further and stopped here. Great surroundings, lovely views over the valley to Davenham church. Loads of seating outdoors and indoors. Goats, sheep and a donkey to pet, what's not to like?!


----------



## DCLane (21 Jul 2022)

Café 37, week 29: Bluebird Bakery (and café), Holmfirth

I _was_ intending to go somewhere else, but it'd become a café bar so it was out. Then I saw this one, which was new.

Nice coffee, very nice but small cake.






One option left in Holmfirth to go to, one just outside, then I'm off to other places having tried them all


----------



## Cathryn (21 Jul 2022)

Cafe 35. The Polly Tea Rooms, a Marlborough institution. Celebrating the end of the school year…my first year as a teacher that wasn’t cut short due to the pandemic! Time to rest before our tour starts on Tuesday! 🎉


----------



## Always Cross (21 Jul 2022)

DC Lane are those cafes near you I'm being sneeky and saving some local ones for when the winter bad weather comes in


----------



## DCLane (21 Jul 2022)

Always Cross said:


> DC Lane are those cafes near you I'm being sneeky and saving some local ones for when the winter bad weather comes in



They're about 15 miles or so from me. And I've a pile in other directions still to visit, together with lots nearby. 

Basically son no. 2 does Dewsbury-Huddersfield-Holmfirth-Holme Moss and back as a training ride. If I'm around I'll ride as cover just in case.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jul 2022)

Café 38, week 29: Leeds Urban Bike Park, Leeds

A bit 'cheaty' this, as I was on my way home whilst getting Turf zones, but I was feeling tired. Today was graduation day and my first 'full' day back in work post-Covid. It showed that I'm nowhere near recovered.

It's the café and bike shop at the mountain bike park constructed in Middleton, Leeds. Free to use, a coffee and warm but crumbly Bakewell was £5.40


----------



## Cathryn (22 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Café 38, week 29: Leeds Urban Bike Park, Leeds
> 
> A bit 'cheaty' this, as I was on my way home whilst getting Turf zones, but I was feeling tired. Today was graduation day and my first 'full' day back in work post-Covid. It showed that I'm nowhere near recovered.
> 
> It's the café and bike shop at the mountain bike park constructed in Middleton, Leeds. Free to use, a coffee and warm but crumbly Bakewell was £5.40



This sounds exciting. Bookmarking for my next trip to Leeds.


----------



## Sallar55 (23 Jul 2022)

Cafe 9 Bernies in Bridge of Wier, raining so no outside pic. Not the usual Stornoway black pudding 😩 today. Up in Glasgow yesterday coffee in the Black Sheep cafe in Sauchiehall St, don't think I have ever locked my bike up outside a cafe in Glasgow. Can't count it no pic. Another time perhaps.


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2022)

Café 39, week 30: The Boathouse Café, Newmillerdam (Wakefield)

By the lake it's a small, but lovely, place. Expensive but worth it. Access is on a gravel path, but accessible for road bikes. I _should_ have got the lake on my right but had the table staff stood right behind me.

Coffee and a slice of cake for £5.90


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Jul 2022)

Cafe 24, 23.7.22 Mustard cafe on Chestergate in the middle of Macclesfield. This used to be the "Velo" cafe, which was popular and gave discounts to cyclists, but it appears to have changed hands (cyclists are not exactly the last of the big spenders). Sat outside (pedestrianised part of Macc) and had a very good cappucino and a toastie. I'm trying to cut down on the cake aspect of cafe visiting as they have got a little pricy and not good value for me. Time will tell if I can resist the siren call of carrot cake. 
Sorry no photos, but I will definitely be visiting this one again.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Jul 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Cafe 24, 23.7.22 Mustard cafe on Chestergate in the middle of Macclesfield. This used to be the "Velo" cafe, which was popular and gave discounts to cyclists, but it appears to have changed hands (cyclists are not exactly the last of the big spenders). Sat outside (pedestrianised part of Macc) and had a very good cappucino and a toastie. I'm trying to cut down on the cake aspect of cafe visiting as they have got a little pricy and not good value for me. Time will tell if I can resist the siren call of carrot cake.
> Sorry no photos, but I will definitely be visiting this one again.


Why don't you post a pic everyone else does.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Jul 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Why don't you post a pic everyone else does.



I don't usually have a camera with me. Hard to believe I know, but I tend not to take my mobile with me on a ride.


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Jul 2022)

Hank Marvin's in Uddingston, just a coffee no 10


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Jul 2022)

Cafe 25, 28.7.22. Oakwood Marina near Northwich. Marinas usually have good cafes on them, and this is no exception. Loads of outdoor seating and several tables indoors. I think you can also camp there. 
Had a bit of a tricky moment at the entrance when my bike slipped on the gravel, but fortunately my bike handling skills (i.e. luck) were up to the task.





Was joined by a heron for my meal.


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Jul 2022)

Yesterday Tinto cafe and Broughton laural bank cafe no 11 and 12. The old railway line between Biggar and Broughton was rideable on the gravel bike. Needs a tidy up, overgrown in places.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jul 2022)

Three days of cycling in France and there are no cafes!!! Seriously! Village after village, all shut up! Often an open pharmacy, rarely an open little grocery store but so far just one grotty bar has been open! Deeply depressing!! Hoping tomorrow proves different as we are passing through Reims!!


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Jul 2022)

Hi Cathryn Have a look at the Eurovelo map of France, the best cycling is south of Lyon never had a problem with cafes in the south. West of Paris is more popular for North to South cycling routes.


----------



## geocycle (30 Jul 2022)

No cafes in France! Actually even when I lived there 20 years ago lots were struggling in the small villages similar to our pubs. Whereas our cafes seem to have survived quite well.


----------



## Always Cross (30 Jul 2022)

Cafe 31 Whitehall Garden center cafe at Woodborough. Agree with Cathryne Stick and Stones is better. Tea and a flapjack. I was going to go to the cafe in Great Bedwyn but my head and legs couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Jul 2022)

geocycle said:


> No cafes in France! Actually even when I lived there 20 years ago lots were struggling in the small villages similar to our pubs. Whereas our cafes seem to have survived quite well.


Population density of England is twice as big. Take out the cities in France and the countryside is empty in places. Towns on old thro routes like the Route Nationals are the best bet if you want food , easy detour coming off the little yellow roads.


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jul 2022)

geocycle said:


> No cafes in France! Actually even when I lived there 20 years ago lots were struggling in the small villages similar to our pubs. Whereas our cafes seem to have survived quite well.



We’ve spent a lot of time cycling on canals and through villages and we are amazed at the lack of tourist infrastructure on the canals and how empty the villages are! There would be a tea shop every five miles in the UK! However the path surfaces are vastly superior so I’ll happily go without coffee in exchange!


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jul 2022)

First cafe of the tour. Reims. Technically a bar but it had chairs on the square overlooking the cathedral and looked like a cafe so I’m counting it! 

Au Bureau bar/cafe. Good grand crème! Great views. Shady seating.


----------



## DCLane (30 Jul 2022)

Cafe 40, week 30: Beatties, Holmfirth

Continuing the tour of Homfirth's café opportunities, with more to go having had a hunt around, this is next to Sid's Café from Last of the Summer Wine and much more up-market.

As it was lunch-time, and busy with tourists, I had a coffee and nice tuna sandwich.






That's it for the UK as we're off to France for a couple of weeks. There'll be café's where we're going so expect reports


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Three days of cycling in France and there are no cafes!!! Seriously! Village after village, all shut up! Often an open pharmacy, rarely an open little grocery store but so far just one grotty bar has been open! Deeply depressing!! Hoping tomorrow proves different as we are passing through Reims!!



That sounds like my time in Spain


----------



## StuAff (30 Jul 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Yesterday Tinto cafe and Broughton laural bank cafe no 11 and 12. The old railway line between Biggar and Broughton was rideable on the gravel bike. Needs a tidy up, overgrown in places.
> 
> View attachment 654795
> 
> ...



Laurel Bank is fab. The Fridays Edinburgh-London tour stopped there a few weeks back.


----------



## Sallar55 (31 Jul 2022)

CAL MAC ferry cafe, west of Scotland ferries. About 5or 6 with cafes so no 12a just incase someone moans about cafe chains😅


----------



## Hebe (31 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Three days of cycling in France and there are no cafes!!! Seriously! Village after village, all shut up! Often an open pharmacy, rarely an open little grocery store but so far just one grotty bar has been open! Deeply depressing!! Hoping tomorrow proves different as we are passing through Reims!!



Have you read, or listened to "One More Croissant for the Road" by Felicity Cloake? I think it might chime with you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jul 2022)

Cathryn said:


> We’ve spent a lot of time cycling on canals and through villages and we are amazed at the lack of tourist infrastructure on the canals and how empty the villages are! There would be a tea shop every five miles in the UK! However the path surfaces are vastly superior so I’ll happily go without coffee in exchange!


This chimes with my experience of cycling in France (specifically Normandy). The infrastructure is very spread out and villages don't have much, if anything. Some can appear to be completely deserted, yet are beautifully maintained. Smaller towns will generally have a nice cafe/bar tabac type place where you can get coffee (only) and can nip next door to the boulanger for a croissant. Or a little restaurant where you can often get a good prix fixe menu. 

To an outsider opening times can be a real mystery and a whole town may be closed, or conversely may be having an unexpected Festival of Carrots or something and be absolutely rammed. Not understanding the rules of who sells what and when can be part of the fun. Or can be rather frustrating, depending on how much you actually need the thing you want.

Someone on another thread was complaining of being turned away from small restaurants in France and suspected that "the kitchen is closed" was an excuse to turn away cyclists. From my personal experience it's more likely that actually the kitchen _is closed_. Because it's 7pm on a Thursday, of course. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Sallar55 (31 Jul 2022)

French restaurant /bar times are 12-2 for meals but turn up after 1-30 and you could be disappointed. We will always stop when we see vans parked up at lunch time, white van men know where the best plate du jour places are.


----------



## DCLane (31 Jul 2022)

We're currently travelling to the Vendée and, having left early due to issues at Dover but got through security OK-ish, have several hours to use up this afternoon before heading to our accommodation near Rouen.

We've stopped in Le Touquet, which is almost like Center Parcs by the sea with houses. Lots and lots of expensive café's - lunch was lovely at L'endura Plage  but my French is VERY rusty.

Not added as I wasn't on the bike - they're on top of the car at the moment. With a Dawes Kingpin hidden inside since currently French customs allow one bike per passenger and son no. 2 has both his race bike and his training bike with him and I've brought mine so with three passengers that would be the full quota.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Jul 2022)

Cafe 37. A rest day on our tour in gorgeous Chalons en Champagne! What a lovely little town! Spent a happy half hour at Comptoir de la Licorne (Unicorn Cafe) with a lovely grand crème!!


----------



## Sallar55 (31 Jul 2022)

The pink fronted cafe in Rothesay no13


----------



## Cathryn (1 Aug 2022)

Cafe 38! Le Commerce in the little town of St-Dizier! Lovely situation on the square, good people watching. Nice staff, happily refilled our water bottles! Good coffee!


----------



## Cathryn (2 Aug 2022)

Cafe 39. Les Maronniers, Rolampont

Imagine the scene. It’s mid afternoon, easily over 30 degrees. We’ve done 45 miles and have 10 more to go. But we’ve run out of water. No taps, no graveyards. Nothing. We drain the dregs from our bidons, eat our remaining oranges, savouring the juice and set off resolutely. But we are so thirsty and I’m feeling very guilty for being such a poor, ill-prepared parent! 

We cycle into another silent, shut-up, empty French village on the canal. But…this one isn’t empty! It has…a cafe! The first en-route cafe we’ve seen so far! We throw our bikes against a wall, collapse in the shade and demolish two bottles of iced coke each (they only had 330ml bottles) before tackling the pichet of cold water set before us! Before we leave, the boys soak their casquettes and buffs in the iced water and I stuff ice into my sports bra! And refreshed, like new people, we sail off along the canal. 

I will go to nicer cafes this year but I won’t go to any better-timed cafes!! Utterly brilliant!


----------



## DCLane (3 Aug 2022)

Café 41, week 30: Ocean Café, Sion in the Vendée

This is the café stop for the morning ride from the site I stay at in France. Leave 7.30am, short ride, café stop, ride back. All in 24km.

25 of us this morning, all ages, male and female, all types of bikes. We order on arrival so it's not too long a wait or chaotic, and riders roll in at their own pace. There's a bakery opposite and a bike shop next door. 

The bike shop, which wasn't open when we left, is organising the local race that son no. 2's doing this evening.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Aug 2022)

Cafe 40. Hostellerie des Maronniers, Pontailleur sur Saône.

Expensive and not very friendly. But very comfy soft seats and a well timed loo!


----------



## Sallar55 (6 Aug 2022)

No 14 the Junction in Lochwinnoch, Stornoway blackpudding.


----------



## DCLane (6 Aug 2022)

Café 42, week 31: L'echlle, Les Sables d'Olonne in the Vendée

Hardly anywhere was open at 9am this morning either by the beach or by the harbour, so a group of us from the site we're staying on stopped here. Photo to follow of the world's smallest Pain aux Raisins we got from a local boulangerie: of the three on Google maps only one was still open, with a big queue 

Quick coffee and a ride home.


----------



## Always Cross (6 Aug 2022)

Cafe 32 Chopper Cafe near Burbage proper transport Cafe. I only had a mug of tea and sticky toffee pudding went down lovely.


----------



## Cathryn (7 Aug 2022)

Café 41. Chez Paupotte, Premanon, Jura

Lovely cool little coffee shop in a tiny ski town at the top (ish) of the Montée de Premanon! Delighted to stop for coffee and Millionnaire’s Shortbread before finishing the climb! Cracking day on the bike today!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Aug 2022)

A few to add after a week away near Ludlow.

Cafe 26, 2.8.22 Sleap Airfield near Shrewsbury. Great place, lovely cheese on toast (mozzarella and cheddar on tiger bread), carrot cake pretty good and watched a plane take off and another land. Seating inside uses seats from a plane and outdoor seating gives great view over the runway.







Even had to book in as I was on a tandem!!






Cafe 27, 3.8.22 continuing the tour of airfields, Shobdon airfield between Presteigne and Leominster. Much busier airfield, several flights took off and landed whilst we were there. Even watched one plane pull up to the petrol pump and fill up, exactly as you do in a vehicle. The toilet is in one of the hangars, so spending a penny is interesting in itself.





Cafe 28, 3.8.22 Croft Castle, near Ludlow, typical National Trust cafe, scones are always good.

Cafe 29, 4.8.22 Baker's Bistro in the centre of Ludlow.




Cafe 30 4.8.22 Bill's Kitchen in the market square near the castle in Ludlow. Open till 8pm each evening. Very good piece of carrot cake.

Cafe 31 5.8.22 Cottage cafe, central Ludlow (down from the Feathers pub, which is a very old building). Describes itself as "Ludlow's Hidden Gem" which I'd agree with, it's down a little alleyway and I had a very tasty milkshake. Don't know why I chose a milkshake as I can't remember the last time I had one, but that one definitely had my name on it.

Cafe 32 5.8.22 Yarpole community cafe. Great spot in the church (which doubles as a shop). Very interesting detached belfry outside where there is more seating. Had a "revved up" cheese scone (their words, it's a cheese scone with extra cheese and slices of apple), this place is recommended for the surroundings, if nothing else.










Cafe 33, 6.8.22 Harp Lane Deli, central Ludlow. Good location and good coffee.

Cafe 34 7.8.22 Stokesay castle tea rooms, just outside Craven Arms. It is beside the car park so you don't have to enter the castle to visit it (although the castle itself is well worth a visit). Cheese and mushroom toastie hit the spot for me.


I'm not counting this in the challenge as you have to pay to enter the gardens and thus the cafe, which is a shame because Hodnet Hall's carrot cake was delicious, rivalling Peak View's offering, my first one in this challenge on 1.1.22 (although PV shades it as it had more chunky nuts). To show you what you are missing.


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Aug 2022)

No 15 Sonos cafe next to Wheelcraft, Norman the mechanic having a coffee break, a little bribery goes along way when you want a quick fix on your bike.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Aug 2022)

The Station Aberfoyle no 16


----------



## Cathryn (11 Aug 2022)

A two cafe day today on our loop of Lake Annecy.

Cafe 42. Saravan Beach Cafe, Plage d’Angon. My favourite beach and my favourite beach bar. Strong coffee! 











Cafe 43. Au Coup de Pompe, Doussard. Cycle-friendly café on the bike path. Looks beautiful. Wasn’t quite as good as I’d hoped. Shame!


----------



## Cathryn (12 Aug 2022)

Cafe 44. Haven, Annecy 

This has been on my list for a while, I’d been thoroughly Instagram influenced. It was beautiful. I think it was based on those cool Australian coffee shops - chilled, modern, effortlessly casually chic. Superb flat white and delicious brownie. Can’t fault it. 

But…

I could have been anywhere in the world. London, Sydney, San Francisco. I definitely didn’t feel like I was in France. In Annecy. It was beige. So despite the (very good) coffee and cake, I came away a bit disappointed. I’m learning that a sense of place is really important in a good coffee shop/cafe.


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2022)

Café 43, week 31: Vendée-Vous Café, Vendée

A bit "cheaty" this one, as it's 150 metres from where we're staying on France.

But ... it's a café and I rode here on the Dawes Kingpin. So to me it counts.

Coffee, juice and a croissant (yesterday)/pain au chocolat (today) for 3.50






View attachment 656760


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2022)

Also, on this morning's coffee ride to Sion:






It's ridden by an elderly gentleman who comes to the café for a coffee and a croissant.


----------



## Cathryn (12 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Also, on this morning's coffee ride to Sion:
> 
> View attachment 656930
> 
> ...



Is it pedal-operated?


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Is it pedal-operated?



Yes, it's an adult pedal-car


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I’m learning that a sense of place is really important in a good coffee shop/cafe.


Absolutely! That's why I particularly liked the two airfields and the church I mentioned above.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Also, on this morning's coffee ride to Sion:
> 
> View attachment 656930
> 
> ...



In a similar vein, there was this in the Yarpole church, community shop and cafe I mentioned above. It said it had been built for a soap box car race somewhere (Lincoln maybe? I can't remember).


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Aug 2022)

PS @DCLane have you jumped from 42 to 53 by mistake? I know the end is in sight for you (and @Cathryn ), but give us all a chance!


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Aug 2022)

I'd stopped getting the notifications for this thread and almost forgot about it . I'm still not back on the bike . Anyway, today we walked to a local cafe that is worth posting.

Cafe 27 The Angel on the Green, Bishopthorpe Road in York. It used to be a bike shop but they moved to bigger premises. They've retained a workshop at the rear though so you could have a coffee while your bike is repaired.

The cake selection is small but always excellent and they do coffee and cake for £5. We also had pizza which I found underwhelming. The food choice today was limited so perhaps the usual chef was on holiday.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Aug 2022)

@HelenD123 i can’t believe you’re still not back on the bike! I’m so sorry!!


----------



## Cathryn (14 Aug 2022)

Cafe 45. Les Rochers Blancs, Le Semnoz, Annecy

Was not planning to include my orangina stop on this cafe challenge. We’d got the bus up the mountain and just did some strolling and went on the summer toboggan so it didn’t feel fitting. However my husband said that our drinks were so expensive that I absolutely had to include it, so here we are. Beautiful views, expensive soft drinks.


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> @HelenD123 i can’t believe you’re still not back on the bike! I’m so sorry!!



I'm not even back at work . My elbow wasn't happy with being immobile for three weeks and has been refusing to move. We've had a bit of a breakthrough this week so hopefully there'll be some progress now. I fear it will be months before I'm back on the bike. Do grateful I got my Spanish tour in before it happened. At least I can now sit comfortably in a cafe for as long as I want .


----------



## DCLane (14 Aug 2022)

Café 44, week 32: La Café de la Gare, Fromentine.

Struggling to find anything open and without a massive queue on the Ile de Noirmoutier I rode back over and stopped in Fromentine.

Banana cake and a coffee for 8 Euros.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Aug 2022)

Cafe 35, 18,8,22 Nets Cafe, near Little Neston on the Wirral. To get there, rode from Chester along the Dee estuary, which has a great cycle path alongside and the track onto the Wirral Way is very good too. The cafe is great, good selection of hot and cold food and cakes very tempting (carrot cake for once!) It's at a great spot beside Burton Marshes nature reserve with view over to Flint. 








Cafe 36, 18.8.22 Meadow Lea Farm shop, Mickle Trafford just outside Chester. 
Well, it'd be rude not to, wouldn't it?


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Aug 2022)

Cafe 28 The Old Yard Cafe in Nunnington. Excellent salmon pate followed by a cream tea. Lots of outside and inside seating. Staff were very friendly.


----------



## Always Cross (20 Aug 2022)

Cafe 33 Bunces in Marlborough nice pot of tea and a big piece of focacia with olive oil and balsamic vinegar made a change from having something sweet all the time.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Aug 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Cafe 33 Bunces in Marlborough nice pot of tea and a big piece of focacia with olive oil and balsamic vinegar made a change from having something sweet all the time.



It is lovely there.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Aug 2022)

Cafe 37, 20.8.22 The Little Red Bus, Racecourse Road on the outskirts of Wilmslow. Seating inside and outside the bus, menu quite short due to the cooking facilities I suppose, but the quality is pretty good.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Aug 2022)

Cafe 38, 21.8.22 Parsley Hay on the High Peak/ Tissington trail. Always good to stop here, loads of people out enjoying themselves on bikes and walking, in great scenery. Good selection of hot and cold food. Bike hire place next door and camping in the field below. 

Cafe 39, 21.8.22 The Tunnel Cafe in Ashbourne at the other end of the Tissington trail. It's right on the road into Ashbourne so a good place to people and motorbike/scooter watch. Carrot cake was good.


----------



## DCLane (24 Aug 2022)

Cafe 45, week 34: Cafe Plus, Honley

A bit of a gap due to travelling, son no. 2 having concussion from an accident, and a few days' more travelling. Anyway, today I was back on the bike at a sensible time.

With all of Holmfirth's cafe's now tested -    😊 - I'm onto Honley and moving homewards. This one I spotted going past so stopped. There's a Welsh Rarebit cafe to try next ...

Coffee and a sticky flapjack for £4.50 with friendly service.


----------



## DCLane (26 Aug 2022)

Café 46, week 34: Nigella's in Morley

A small, local café this and I wasn't going to stop but did. Coffee and small cake for £3.65, which is decent value, and friendly staff.






I'm back to work next week so will have to pick up local ones and/or on an extended commute, which is more likely.


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Aug 2022)

Mull of Galloway cafe.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Aug 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Mull of Galloway cafe.
> 
> View attachment 658859



That view looks excellent


----------



## Cathryn (27 Aug 2022)

Cafe 46. Food Gallery, Marlborough after my run. Good coffee and brownie. Always reliable local option. Such friendly owners too.


----------



## harlechjoe (27 Aug 2022)

Wow - this sounds brilliant, a real calorie trade off; when visiting the towns that make up Stoke on Trent, treat yourself to an oatcake.


----------



## Always Cross (27 Aug 2022)

Cafe 34 Oasis Coffee Bar in Shrewton a coffee and coffee and walnut cake £3.50 good value. I went to Costa in Amesbury as well but I won't count that one. I was only going to go to Costa but my legs seemed to want to stop when I saw the Cafe in Shrewton


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Aug 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> Wow - this sounds brilliant, a real calorie trade off; when visiting the towns that make up Stoke on Trent, treat yourself to an oatcake.



I often ride into Staffordshire and always have oatcake when I'm in the region.


----------



## slow scot (27 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Cafe 46. Food Gallery, Marlborough after my run. Good coffee and brownie. Always reliable local option. Such friendly owners too.
> 
> View attachment 658860



Re your French trip report……..Cold Comfort Farm.
A great book. Could think of no other way to claim my prize other than responding here!!


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Aug 2022)

Port Logan cafe and ice-cream what not to like.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Aug 2022)

slow scot said:


> Re your French trip report……..Cold Comfort Farm.
> A great book. Could think of no other way to claim my prize other than responding here!!


I owe you coffee and cake if/when we get to meet and ride together!


----------



## Cathryn (28 Aug 2022)

Café 47. Brogan’s, Devizes 

Last night, I tried out cycle-camping-Bikepacking! I cycled 5 miles from home to a nearby campsite, camped, and then this morning cycled 5 more miles to church before getting a lift home! It was fab! Popped into Devizes for breakfast. It was fine, hit the spot, but I won’t be rushing back. Grateful it was open though!


----------



## harlechjoe (28 Aug 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Cafe 35, 18,8,22 Nets Cafe, near Little Neston on the Wirral. To get there, rode from Chester along the Dee estuary, which has a great cycle path alongside and the track onto the Wirral Way is very good too. The cafe is great, good selection of hot and cold food and cakes very tempting (carrot cake for once!) It's at a great spot beside Burton Marshes nature reserve with view over to Flint.
> 
> View attachment 657878
> 
> ...



...a great place that I have called at many times and is even an award winning cafe for cyclists


----------



## Hebe (28 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Café 47. Brogan’s, Devizes
> 
> Last night, I tried out cycle-camping-Bikepacking! I cycled 5 miles from home to a nearby campsite, camped, and then this morning cycled 5 more miles to church before getting a lift home! It was fab! Popped into Devizes for breakfast. It was fine, hit the spot, but I won’t be rushing back. Grateful it was open though!
> 
> View attachment 659009



This is my neck of the woods... Breakfast can be hard to find, especially before 10am on a Sunday!


----------



## Cathryn (28 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> This is my neck of the woods... Breakfast can be hard to find, especially before 10am on a Sunday!



Yes! Church was at 10 so I needed to be earlier!!


----------



## Hebe (28 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Yes! Church was at 10 so I needed to be earlier!!



Just had a quick look. Costa and Greggs of course, New Society open at 9:30 and Contado Lounge at 9. I've not breakfastted in the last 3 though. The new Black Dog cafe near the canal looks good too and is meant to open at 9 on Sundays. Actually I shall put that on the list for this week.


----------



## DCLane (28 Aug 2022)

Café 47, week 36: The Pantry, Holme

I should have visited here before going up Holme Moss, where I was too tired. OK coffee and a nice sponge cake for £4.85






The café is in the little shop to the side of The Fleece pub.


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Aug 2022)

Castle Kennedy cafe weather's still good Some more from last 2 weeks and work out the numbers.


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Aug 2022)

Clatteringshaw cafe latte and cheese scones


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Aug 2022)

Nithsdale Hotel latte and scones


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2022)

Café 48, week 36: The Potting Shed, Hillam

There's reasons why I don't lead club rides, mainly because we'd get hopelessly lost.

However, despite 'detours' I ended up at a café I guess is bypassed by the more popular Birkin Fisheries café a couple of miles away. Which is a pity - very friendly service, lovely scone and a small-ish coffee for £5.15






And I even got café, bike and order in one photo!


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2022)

Café 49, week 36: Rivers Meet, Methley

Getting lost again, but finding two other places for future visits, I was running late so stopped here.

Very, very busy with 'ladies who lunch' it's a craft café and shop.

Coffee and a tuna sandwich for £7.90


----------



## geocycle (30 Aug 2022)

@DCLane I must commend you on your dedication to this thread! Some great cafes here Logged to memory.


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2022)

@geocycle - thanks. I'm hoping I've added most of them to the map which is in the first post.


----------



## Cathryn (30 Aug 2022)

Café 48. The Kitchen, Westonbirt Arboretum

Had a lovely day exploring with my mum and made three trips to this cafe! Coffee and cake, lunch and a quick drink before coming home. Utterly lovely. Decent prices, good food (especially lunch) and a lovely setting! Cracking day out


----------



## HelenD123 (31 Aug 2022)

Catching up with posting. I'm not back on my bike yet but have been out walking so don't feel quite such a fraud posting here

Cafe 28 - A cyclists' favourite, Bolton Abbey. Decent coffee. Loads of outside seating and space for bikes. I can't comment on prices as my mother in law treated us.






Cafe 29 - Hawes Creamery. The warm blue cheese scone was delicious but the service was slow which made the visit rather stressful. They have lots of outside seating and room for bikes. If you're still peckish you could go cheese sampling in the shop 




And a bonus pic from the gift shop that I thought everyone here would appreciate


----------



## Cathryn (31 Aug 2022)

The cheese scones at the Hawes creamery are TOP NOTCH!!!!!


----------



## geocycle (1 Sep 2022)

Cathryn said:


> The cheese scones at the Hawes creamery are TOP NOTCH!!!!!


Yes, but have you tried the Wensleydale and ginger cheesecake? I’ve not yet managed to eat a whole piece myself!


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Sep 2022)

geocycle said:


> Yes, but have you tried the Wensleydale and ginger cheesecake? I’ve not yet managed to eat a whole piece myself!



My husband loves both Wensleydale and cheesecake. Maybe we'll have to drive home that way for another visit


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Sep 2022)

Cafe 30 - Cafe Smatt's Duo in Sedbergh. Two trips so far this week and I'll happily return again . Good value, friendly staff. Food is the usual fare of sandwiches and jacket potatoes etc but very well done. It's a small place so pot luck whether you'll get a table. Here's today's omelette.


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Sep 2022)

Cafe 31 - Cafe Curva in Hawes.
Top-rated on TripAdvisor for a reason. I loved my salad bowl with sweet potato pakora. Inside and outside seating with a bit of room for bikes. Open 'til 5pm which is useful.


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2022)

Café 50, week 37: The Stables, Lotherton Hall, somewhere between Leeds and Tadcaster

Bailing from my club's 120-mile ride as neither of us wanted to get any wetter, son no. 2 and myself stopped here on the way back.

Not cheap (£18.65 for two sandwiches, two cakes and two drinks) but clean and friendly.


----------



## harlechjoe (4 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Café 50, week 37: The Stables, Lotherton Hall, somewhere between Leeds and Tadcaster
> 
> Bailing from my club's 120-mile ride as neither of us wanted to get any wetter, son no. 2 and myself stopped here on the way back.
> 
> ...



Wow - now thats what I call a calorie trade off !


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Sep 2022)

Cafe 40, 4.9.22 Farm Made Tearoom on the outskirts of Bollington (turn right about a quarter of the way up Blaze Hill, which for those of you who know Blaze Hill, is a very good option!). It's on a no through road, so no passing traffic, but seems to have enough of a following to survive. Lovely spot, in a valley with loads of trees around. Loads of outdoor seating (some under cover) and more indoors.


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2022)

@Tail End Charlie - that'd be useful to know about for the past for years for my son's team, who are based nearby!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Sep 2022)

Cafe 41, 6.9.22 - Pastimes, Main Road, Goostrey. I had actually meant to call in at Jodrell Bank but turns out it's shut this week, so I went here instead. Lovely little cafe, home baked cakes and wide selection flapjacks, which we all know is the perfect cycling food. Seemed to have a lively take out trade aswell. 
Iced coffee and cheese on toast hit the spot.


----------



## Cathryn (10 Sep 2022)

Cafe 49. The Old Farmhouse tearooms, Burley, New Forest 

Rented an eBike with my dad today and had lunch here. Solid option, unremarkable but pleasant in the sunshine and loads of outdoor seating and space for bikes and cyclists!


----------



## DCLane (11 Sep 2022)

Café 51, week 38: Cupushi, Mirfield

I'd already stopped in Holmfirth (Sid's Café, covered earlier upthread) but was tired. The plan was to call in at Mardy Crumb, but they were closed. This is a few doors down and I _thought_ it was just a tiny café, but they've a whole downstairs as well - it's part of a clothing shop.

Ordered coffee and a small cherry crumble for £5.75, but they offered a trial of a large piece of chocolate orange cake for the same price. How could I refuse - and the photo doesn't show the large chocolate orange on the top. Very sticky cake 






One more to go, and I've been saving this for last ...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Sep 2022)

Cafe 42, 11.9.22 Jubilee Pavilion, Congleton Park, in the centre of Congleton.
What a lovely find, didn't know this one was there. It's a Victorian pavilion in the middle of a park. Lovely surroundings, sitting there I could just imagine Victorians perambulating about talking about these new fangled bikes and how great the Empire is. A bit pricy, but inside is charmingly decked out and there's outside seating and a conservatory.


----------



## DCLane (12 Sep 2022)

Café 52, week 39: Eller Coffee, Ossett

Not the "no. 52" I had planned, but my motivation for work today has gone so I'm out on a ride for lunch and will do my work this evening.

Large coffee and a tuna melt panini for £5.75







Honey, Coffee, Bike in Leeds was _supposed _to be "No. 52", but that'll be visited later.

This thread's been helpful to get me visiting places I wouldn't normally. Some haven't been great, others really good.

Now the conundrum .... should I keep going? My schedule gets busy from next week until Christmas, leaving little time to visit places but there's quite a few on the list which I haven't got to yet.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Café 52, week 39: Eller Coffee, Ossett
> 
> Not the "no. 52" I had planned, but my motivation for work today has gone so I'm out on a ride for lunch and will do my work this evening.
> 
> ...



Yes, I've enjoyed looking back through the thread and recalling several of the cafes visited this year. I have a few others yet to visit further afield, in fact I set off for one last week, but someone had stolen my legs and I couldn't get there! 

As to your conundrum, keep going, you know you want to!


----------



## Cathryn (12 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Café 52, week 39: Eller Coffee, Ossett
> 
> Not the "no. 52" I had planned, but my motivation for work today has gone so I'm out on a ride for lunch and will do my work this evening.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on hitting the 52!


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Sep 2022)

More catching up after our holiday in the Howgills, in random order.

Cafe 32 The Velveteen Rabbit Secret Garden in Northallerton. I've cycled past the original one in Great Ayton and really liked the look of it but the couple of outside tables were taken. I was intrigued to see this new branch on my regular physio trips but had never been past the yellow door until we interrupted our holiday for yet another hospital visit. It didn't disappoint. I had a yummy veggie brunch (served until 3pm). MrH had a delicious spiced chicken flatbread. It's in a yard behind a hairdressers with more seating outside than in and space for bikes. In the week it had a working lunch vibe rather than cafe for cyclists but the staff were very friendly so may be accommodating.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (13 Sep 2022)

Cafe 43, 13.9.22 Flash Bar stores, just outside Flash (the highest village in Britain), above Buxton. This is the place I was aiming for last week, when my legs packed up, but today I was wearing King of the Mountain socks, so had to make it! Popular with bikers (chatted to a group from Exeter). Good selection of hot and cold food and cakes. Seating inside and outside, great views. Beware though, the toilet is the smallest one I have ever used, you've got to be a contortionist if in bib shorts.


----------



## Cathryn (17 Sep 2022)

Cafe 50. Caff, Sandbanks

Fab little ride today from my son’s football match in Wimborne to my parents’ rented beach hut in Swanage. Stopped at Caff in Sanebanks for brunch. It’s super fancy in Sandbanks but the cafe was reasonably priced and the staff were down to earth and friendly. Food was excellent and the people-watching superb! Headed off onto the Sandbanks chain ferry to Studland, which felt like a proper adventure, and then on to Swanage!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Sep 2022)

Cafe 44, 16.9.22 The Clover Cafe in the centre of Stone. Very tasty (and filling) chickpea wrap. Outdoor seating beside a pedestrianised area and indoors aswell.

Cafe 45, 16.9.22 The B'Oatcake on the canal in the middle of Stone. Great selection of oatcakes and super prices, but I was still stuffed after the wrap earlier (sorry @harlechjoe ). He needs to improve the cake selection though, only prepacked flapjacks on offer. Tricky one this as the owner moves up and down the canal so you can't be sure where he is at any given time. Home matches for Stoke City he goes near the stadium, but often he's at the other end near Stafford.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 Sep 2022)

Cafe 46, 21.9.22 Tegg's Nose, in the visitor centre at Tegg's Nose Country Park just above Macclesfield. Lots of interesting photos and info on the walls about the local area (it used to be a quarry and there are still some bits of machinery around, I love industrial heritage like that). Great views, food fine, hot chocolate hit the spot for me. It's one of the highest ones I visit and wouldn't go to it if there was any chance of frost.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2022)

Café 53, week 41: The Green House, Methley

I _was_ intending to head to Birkin Fisheries _again_ but got soaked as an un-forecast rainstorm came over. Having seen this one previously I cut short the ride and headed towards Methley rather than through Castleford to Birkin.

Only outdoor seating, although some under cover, lovely service and a coffee with toasted fruit teacake and jam was £4.25. The photo's from the 'under cover' garden bit, not the café itself.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2022)

Cafe 51. Black Sheep Coffee, Windsor 

I thought this was an indie but apparently it’s part of a chain! I had no idea…this county mouse hadn’t seen it before! Uncertain at the start as you have to order via a screen (like McDonalds) but the coffee was SO good that I forgave them! It was delicious, maybe the best I’ve had this year!


----------



## harlechjoe (25 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Café 53, week 41: The Green House, Methley
> 
> I _was_ intending to head to Birkin Fisheries _again_ but got soaked as an un-forecast rainstorm came over. Having seen this one previously I cut short the ride and headed towards Methley rather than through Castleford to Birkin.
> 
> ...



Which is the best cafe you've come across on this challenge?


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> Which is the best cafe you've come across on this challenge?



I’d be curious about @DCLane’s answer but mine is definitely Tree Artisanal Cafe in Oxford which, despite the slightly overblown name, was utterly delicious!


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> Which is the best cafe you've come across on this challenge?



Good question. For me it'd be a combination of excellent café, service and location. Given I've tried all the café's in Holmfirth plus a range elsewhere my thoughts are:

Town-based - Ribbles of Holmfirth. Quirky, excellent service and lovely cake.
Countryside - The Potting Shed, Hillam. A nice location and really friendly service.

Neither were places I'd visited before. Ribbles is a regular stop for my club's ladies section, who are good café sleuths and they visited The Potting Shed a week after I'd suggested it to my club, giving it the thumbs up as well.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Sep 2022)

Cafe 47, 25.9.22 Snowdrop cafe attached to Grasslands Nursery, Lower Peover, Knutsford. The menu has expanded since I was last here, with a wide selection of hot food now. Cyclists' tastes catered for (e.g. cheese and beans on toast) and as a result there are usually many bikes here. Cakes have always been good here. Very friendly service.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Sep 2022)

My favourite thus far, was the cafe at Sleap airfield just north of Shrewsbury, I hadn't been to it before. Good food, well priced and really interesting surroundings. Plus on the approach you feel like you're cycling down a runway! What's not to like about that?


----------



## Always Cross (1 Oct 2022)

Cafe 35 still going to the. Slowed down a bit though . Came up over a bridleway and came in the back entrance to this would have been rude not to stop. Just a take away tea and a Belgian bun sat outside to eat and drink it but got mugged by a chicken, I was looking the other way next thing I knew it had taken a crafty bite of my bun. It was up on the bench it even roosted on my foot for a better look at the bun. I mentioned it to the lady in the shop she smiled then shrugged telling me they were free range chickens😄 it was just outside Pewsey on the way to Burbage


----------



## Cathryn (1 Oct 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Cafe 35 still going to the. Slowed down a bit though . Came up over a bridleway and came in the back entrance to this would have been rude not to stop. Just a take away tea and a Belgian bun sat outside to eat and drink it but got mugged by a chicken, I was looking the other way next thing I knew it had taken a crafty bite of my bun. It was up on the bench it even roosted on my foot for a better look at the bun. I mentioned it to the lady in the shop she smiled then shrugged telling me they were free range chickens😄 it was just outside Pewsey on the way to Burbage
> 
> View attachment 662951



Ive cycled past there many times but never been in! Now I’m inspired, despite the avian thievery!


----------



## DCLane (6 Oct 2022)

Café 54, week 42: Honey, Coffee, Bike in Leeds

This was _supposed_ to be café 52 and it's on a main road into Leeds. Lovely service in a rustic-style café but on a busy road. Highly recommended.

Coffee and a scone was £5.15


----------



## Cathryn (6 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> Café 54, week 42: Honey, Coffee, Bike in Leeds
> 
> This was _supposed_ to be café 52 and it's on a main road into Leeds. Lovely service in a rustic-style café but on a busy road. Highly recommended.
> Coffee and a scone was £5.15



Just google that place. Looks lovely. An unlikely location, I thought


----------



## DCLane (6 Oct 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Just google that place. Looks lovely. An unlikely location, I thought



Agreed. It's at a major intersection in a not-so-wealthy area without any real parking nearby.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Oct 2022)

Café 52! Challenge completed! (I’m keeping going though)

Fisherton Mill cafe, Salisbury. Set in a lovely little yard filled with independent businesses. The cafe was utterly lovely. My coffee and carrot cake were both excellent but the waitress noticed I was on a bike and brought me (unasked) a big glass of lemon water and immediately asked if I needed my water bottle filled. That’s never happened before - people have willingly said yes and done so when I’ve asked but no one has ever just offered! And such a wonderful day for cycling!


----------



## DCLane (9 Oct 2022)

Café 55, week 43: Thornes Lane Café, Wakefield

Friendly service and decent price, although it was probably instant coffee (since my 2016 crash I can't tell the difference any more). Cake & coffee for £3.45






No 'café and bike' photo I'm afraid as I was against a window in what was a very busy café with the bike outside.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (10 Oct 2022)

Cafe 48, 9.10.22 Waterside cafe, beside the canal in Bollington. Good food, if a little pricy, and very popular at the weekend. In an old weaving mill, right beside the canal, which gives options (Bollington is quite hilly) for a flat ride if you so wish. Close to the Middlewood Way (disused rail line) too. 
Outside under the black parasols or inside lots of space. I love all the industrial heritage places like this.


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2022)

Café 56, week 44; Cafe Mon Amis, Dewsbury

Local to me, but I called in at the end of a ride and after my Covid booster. Coffee plus treacle sponge and custard at 9am for £3.45

It's a basic café, so expect nothing sophisticated, but it works for the local clientele at the market opposite. Pudding first, hence photo, coffee arriving quite late.






And the letter? Hopefully it contains son no. 1's confirmation of his MEng results, rather than something serious.


----------



## geocycle (15 Oct 2022)

Ah the pudding first dilemma, I had this last weekend at Apex Cycleworks in Lytham. Wonderful flat white and flapjack arrived some time ahead of the avocado on toast. I’m embarrassed to say there was not much left of the flapjack by the time the waiter appeared!


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2022)

@geocycle - on an audax I'll often request pudding first, main course after to get the sugar/protein balance working right.


----------



## cougie uk (15 Oct 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Café 52! Challenge completed! (I’m keeping going though)
> 
> Fisherton Mill cafe, Salisbury. Set in a lovely little yard filled with independent businesses. The cafe was utterly lovely. My coffee and carrot cake were both excellent but the waitress noticed I was on a bike and brought me (unasked) a big glass of lemon water and immediately asked if I needed my water bottle filled. That’s never happened before - people have willingly said yes and done so when I’ve asked but no one has ever just offered! And such a wonderful day for cycling!
> 
> ...



That looks a stunning cafe. Wish it were nearer to me!


----------



## Cathryn (15 Oct 2022)

geocycle said:


> Ah the pudding first dilemma, I had this last weekend at Apex Cycleworks in Lytham. Wonderful flat white and flapjack arrived some time ahead of the avocado on toast. I’m embarrassed to say there was not much left of the flapjack by the time the waiter appeared!



Always eat the pudding first. What if you ran out of space??? 😳


----------



## Cathryn (15 Oct 2022)

Cafe 53, Poppies, Romsey 

A lovely surprise. Cycled past a garden centre, saw a cafe sign. Decided it was damp and chilly enough so headed inside. Nice covered courtyard, excellent coffee and brownie. Very happy.


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2022)

Café 57, week 43: Caffe Velo Verde, Notts

The first one I'm not on a ride for, but had to include: if I'd included cafés visited when racing/on trips/etc. I'd be over 100 by now. I visit a LOT of cafés 

Really popular this one and the first time I've been. Coffee and sausage roll for £5.35


----------



## Cathryn (15 Oct 2022)

cougie uk said:


> That looks a stunning cafe. Wish it were nearer to me!



It was a definite highlight


----------



## Always Cross (15 Oct 2022)

Cafe 36 a proper cycling cafe with a cycle shop with it. A lot of cyclists were in at the time. At Whitley just outside Melksham


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2022)

Café 58, week 44: Cafe 53, Mirfield

Only a short ride today following my Covid booster yesterday as I'm feeling a bit 'bleurgh' from that and then visiting my mum (terminal cancer diagnosis on Friday) in the afternoon with a long drive to/from *

Instant coffee and a thick caramel triangle for £3.75. There are only two café's open here on a Sunday, with loads open Monday to Saturday - I've already stopped at Cupishi, which is the other one.





(Bike, helmet, food, drink and menu all in the same photo: ta-da)

* Five years ago when they moved from a remote village in the Yorkshire Dales for easier access to things I suggested they move closer than the then 50 miles away. Such as nearby.

Taking my suggestion they moved further away from me, but closer to their brother/sister, and are now 80 miles away.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> Café 58, week 44: Cafe 53, Mirfield
> 
> Only a short ride today following my Covid booster yesterday as I'm feeling a bit 'bleurgh' from that and then visiting my mum (terminal cancer diagnosis on Friday) in the afternoon with a long drive to/from *



I am so very sorry about your mum


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Oct 2022)

Cafe 33 Dales Bike Centre. So good we went three times . About £13 for two breakfast sandwiches and two hot drinks. Very extensive cake selection. Chilled vibe.











Cafe 34 Muker Village Shop and Tearoom. More excellent cake. No idea of cost as we randomly bumped into Mr Helen's aunt and uncle who insisted on paying.





Just to prove I did some walking and earned my café stop this time.😃


----------



## Cathryn (17 Oct 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> Cafe 33 Dales Bike Centre. So good we went three times . About £13 for two breakfast sandwiches and two hot drinks. Very extensive cake selection. Chilled vibe.
> 
> View attachment 665005
> 
> ...



The Dales Bike Centre café is SPECTACULAR!! Jealous!


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Oct 2022)

Cathryn said:


> The Dales Bike Centre café is SPECTACULAR!! Jealous!



Have you been since they opened the new bit?


----------



## Cathryn (17 Oct 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> Have you been since they opened the new bit?



No! I didn’t recognise your backdrop and googled it to check it was the same place I went to! It looks amazing


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2022)

Café 59, week 45: Whisk, Walton near Wakefield

Looks lovely, with some outdoor seating but nowhere to put a bike. Also, they left me waiting to order for 10 minutes whilst the four staff kept walking past without acknowledgement despite being half-empty - maybe short-staffed but not somewhere I can recommend currently as a result.

Coffee and a caramel square for £5.15


----------



## Cathryn (22 Oct 2022)

Café 54. Rose Cottage Tea Rooms, Castleton, Peak District

No bike today but this was post parkrun AND post Mam Tor hike! Really sweet little cafe with excellent cake.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Oct 2022)

Café 55. High Peak Bookstore and Cafe, nr Buxton

Post hike. A bookstore AND a cafe! A very good bookstore and a very good cafe! The toffee apple cake was excellent and I got Cider with Rosie for £2.99!


----------



## DCLane (26 Oct 2022)

Café 60, Week 45: The Tiny Tea Room, Rodley, Leeds

An unplanned visit this as I'd decided simply to extend my commute to get Turf zones out west along the Leeds-Liverpool canal. The final zone that was accessible on a road bike is outside this café. No 'food/drink' photo I'm afraid as the owner was chatting to me about the bike for 20 minutes.

Large coffee and a lemon cheesecake for £6.00. 

Oh, and I'll be back


----------



## Cathryn (26 Oct 2022)

Café 56. The Bridge Bakehouse, Whaley Bridge

Absolutely superb. Fabulous selection of sandwiches, all of which (from our group) were delicious. Amazing selection of cakes (again, all of which were delicious). Excellent coffee. Can’t decide if this rockets to the top of my 2022 café experiences! Hugely recommended!


----------



## Cathryn (27 Oct 2022)

Café 57. Penny Pot Cafe, Edale

Pretty big hike up Kinder Scout today and it ended at this lovely cafe at Edale station. Friendly chap, superb coffee, good cakes. 

The Peak District has been superb for café provision!


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Oct 2022)

Whitehaven The Beacon , wet today need some calories


----------



## HelenD123 (31 Oct 2022)

Cafe 34 Lockton Tea Room and Gallery in the North York Moors. Superb. We had soup and a cheese scone. The mocha and cake was also excellent.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Nov 2022)

Going to start again. Agadir suburb ,modern cafe looked like it doubled as an internet hub judging by the young ones on phones. 2nd in the city centre it had menu in french.


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Nov 2022)

Yesterday's cafés, a hotel off the motorway flyover that had everything out front supermarche,showers,barber and fast food along with a restaurant and fuel ..2nd a nice restaurant with a MAN overland camper parked out front and last one. a dive but we needed some liquid.


----------



## DCLane (12 Nov 2022)

Café 61, week 48: Mardy Crumb, Mirfield

I've been busy with other things; hillclimbing and family stuff mostly. However this one's been an intention to visit all year. They are the venue-of-choice for my club's ladies section and they know all the best cafés.

Lovely cake and a coffee for £6


----------



## Always Cross (12 Nov 2022)

Cafe 37. The Bakery, Lacock nice pot of tea and the best piece of lardy cake I've had for a long time good price as well £3.90.


----------



## Always Cross (14 Nov 2022)

Cafe 38 The Piggery farm shop not long opened so went to see what it was like. Basic but good value. It's in Bishops Cannings


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Nov 2022)

Cafe 35 Joey's near Far Sawrey, just off the Windermere ferry. A very lovely, unexpected find at the start of our walk. Plant-based pasties and cakes. We walked about 13 miles today so I didn't feel guilty about the early cake stop. Lots of cyclists arout, nearly every single one on electric mountain bikes to get them up the steep hill from the ferry.


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Nov 2022)

Cafe 36 Ambleside Youth Hostel. Open to non residents. Stunning lake view. Coffee and cake £3.95.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Nov 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> Cafe 36 Ambleside Youth Hostel. Open to non residents. Stunning lake view. Coffee and cake £3.95.
> 
> View attachment 668600



We stayed there, it’s a great hostel


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2022)

Café 62, week 49: The Coffee Conservatory, Morley

An odd one this; it's a lovely conservatory-style café sat in the run-down area of Morley amongst a series of discount stores. Nice coffee and cheesecake for £5.35. Not too busy and spacious enough. Just, to me, in the wrong location.


----------



## geocycle (20 Nov 2022)

I like Joey‘s at Far Sawrey @HelenD123 . They also run the one at Wray castle just up the lake. Lots of great choices for vegan and gluten-free folk as well. There used to be a mediocre national trust take away style cafe in the castle but that shut and the one franchised out by NT is round the back.


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2022)

Café 63, week 49: Lakeside, Newmillerdam near Wakefield

What to do when I'm on strike instead of working? Picket line? Nope ... too 1970's for me and I like my protesting to be more full-on action-based.

So a short ride out before it rains this afternoon and I end up just south of Wakefield. This is the third café in the area so completes the set. Nice coffee and a lovely warm cherry almond tart-thing but at £6.90 it's top-end price-wise.


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Nov 2022)

Cafe 37 Lingholm gardens on Derwent water. It's a nice walk round the top of the lake from Keswick. Excellent homemade food. I had a cheese, leek and potato pasty for £3.95. Look at hubby's roulade😋.


----------



## Always Cross (26 Nov 2022)

Cafe 39 and 40 today the Dandy Highwayman at Cherill not a big place not long opened. At the end of the ride tea and chips was what I fancied so the kebab van did me just fine less than a mile from home.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Nov 2022)

Cafe 58. Department of Coffee and Social Affairs, London. 

Girls weekend in London. No bikes involved. Excellent little cafe just off Carnaby Street. Delicious coffee and cakes. Service pretty poor but I guess that’s London!


----------



## DCLane (27 Nov 2022)

A trip out today to collect a Christmas present for son no. 2 near Selby; the choice was to either drive for 45-60 minutes each way or ride the 70-mile round trip. My choice? https://www.strava.com/activities/8176479282

Café 64, week 50: The Hub, Selby

This one was recommended, and also about the only place to stop in Selby. However, despite friendly service I wasn't _that_ impressed. A basic sausage-and-tomato sandwich arrived without the tomato _and_ I had to remind them about the other part of my order. Sausage/tomato sandwich, cake plus coffee for £8.05.








Café 65, week 50: Birkin Fisheries, Birkin

I've been trying to get here all year, so engineered a stop even though I didn't _really_ need to. Cake and a coffee for £5.50 and they're worth visiting:


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Nov 2022)

Been away 3weeks , 3 cafes a day give or take. Café 2 and 3 today. Last photo is dates almonds biscuits and mint tea.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Nov 2022)

That looks nice!


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Nov 2022)

Last days have been in an area that's almost off the tourist map .Now in Tarfaoute and back onto the tourist trail.


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Dec 2022)

Today's cafes , it's omelettes and bread with jam cheese or honey. Cake is only for special occasions and they are big.


----------



## Always Cross (3 Dec 2022)

Cafe 41 today Wendy's cafe at Great Bedwyn. Tea and sausage roll just what the doctor ordered as I was so cold. Nice place


----------



## Cathryn (3 Dec 2022)

Always Cross said:


> Cafe 41 today Wendy's cafe at Great Bedwyn. Tea and sausage roll just what the doctor ordered as I was so cold. Nice place



I like it there!


----------



## Always Cross (3 Dec 2022)

I was lucky there was only 2 other people there so I was in and out. They are a bit slow when there are a lot of customers good food though so worth the wait.


----------



## Sallar55 (3 Dec 2022)

2 more rough and ready cafes ,just put out tables and chairs on the street.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> 2 more rough and ready cafes ,just put out tables and chairs on the street.
> 
> View attachment 670030
> 
> ...



Look at that blue sky


----------



## Always Cross (10 Dec 2022)

Cafe 42 today took trike out as it was safer. Stephanie's cafe opposite the Black Horse Pub in Devizes. You have to go through Townsend nurseries to get to it. It's quite small, tea and Christmas cake £5.10 not bad.


----------



## DCLane (10 Dec 2022)

Café 66, week ?: Vinyl Turntable Café, Huddersfield

A ride out this morning to get Turf zones in the cold resulted in it being shortened; using studded tyres is slower. As a result I didn't make Holmfirth so stopped in Huddersfield.

This café's in the town centre and I've meant to stop there before. Nice coffee and a chocolate square for £5.90


----------



## Sallar55 (13 Dec 2022)

Last 2 cafes here, will take a while to get used to UK prices again 😲


----------



## Cathryn (13 Dec 2022)

Im on 58. My goal is a nice round 60 by the end of the year!


----------



## Cathryn (22 Dec 2022)

Cafe 59! Kudos Coffee, Stockbridge 

Aiming to get to 60 by the end of the year. This was a coffee stop on a day out with my mum at Mottisfont Abbey. No calories were burned off in the pursuit of this stop but the coffee and cake were excellent. Loads of outdoor seating for warmer days!


----------



## Cathryn (27 Dec 2022)

Cafe 60, my final cafe for 2022!

Courtyard Cafe, Sherston

Small but excellent. Good coffee and food, excellent cakes. Brill little gift shop. All set up for cyclists (with a strava club open to all visitors). Loads of outside seating for warmer days! Will def go back when it’s not storming outside!


----------



## Hebe (27 Dec 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Cafe 60, my final cafe for 2022!
> 
> Courtyard Cafe, Sherston
> 
> Small but excellent. Good coffee and food, excellent cakes. Brill little gift shop. All set up for cyclists (with a strava club open to all visitors). Loads of outside seating for warmer days! Will def go back when it’s not storming outside!



I’ve been there! Lovely little place. I know I haven’t participated on this thread but I’ve really enjoyed lurking.


----------



## All uphill (27 Dec 2022)

Congratulations @Cathryn and everyone else who made 52 cafes!

I dropped out of this challenge early in 2022, and fell back into revisiting a few favourite cafes or taking a flask of tea and a peanut butter sandwich with me.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Dec 2022)

All uphill said:


> Congratulations @Cathryn and everyone else who made 52 cafes!
> 
> I dropped out of this challenge early in 2022, and fell back into revisiting a few favourite cafes or taking a flask of tea and a peanut butter sandwich with me.



The challenge was whatever you fancied making it so I think that counts 🤣


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Dec 2022)

I seem to have stalled on 48 since October and I can't see me adding to it in the next couple of days. Been a fun challenge though and I'll have to think about my favourites for the other thread.


----------

